# Come Back Every Day to Win!  A-MAZE-N Products Thanksgiving Giveaway



## jennio11

[if gte mso 9]><xml> <o:OfficeDocumentSettings>  <o:AllowPNG/> </o:OfficeDocumentSettings></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument>  <w:View>Normal</w:View>  <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom>  <w:TrackMoves/>  <w:TrackFormatting/>  <w:PunctuationKerning/>  <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/>  <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>  <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent>  <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>  <w:DoNotPromoteQF/>  <w:LidThemeOther>EN-US</w:LidThemeOther>  <w:LidThemeAsian>JA</w:LidThemeAsian>  <w:LidThemeComplexScript>X-NONE</w:LidThemeComplexScript>  <w:Compatibility>   <w:BreakWrappedTables/>   <w:SnapToGridInCell/>   <w:WrapTextWithPunct/>   <w:UseAsianBreakRules/>   <w:DontGrowAutofit/>   <w:SplitPgBreakAndParaMark/>   <w:EnableOpenTypeKerning/>   <w:DontFlipMirrorIndents/>   <w:OverrideTableStyleHps/>   <w:UseFELayout/>  </w:Compatibility>  <m:mathPr>   <m:mathFont m:val="Cambria Math"/>   <m:brkBin m:val="before"/>   <m:brkBinSub m:val="--"/>   <m:smallFrac m:val="off"/>   <m:dispDef/>   <m:lMargin m:val="0"/>   <m:rMargin m:val="0"/>   <m:defJc m:val="centerGroup"/>   <m:wrapIndent m:val="1440"/>   <m:intLim m:val="subSup"/>   <m:naryLim m:val="undOvr"/>  </m:mathPr></w:WordDocument></xml><![endif][if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" DefUnhideWhenUsed="true"  DefSemiHidden="true" DefQFormat="false" DefPriority="99"  LatentStyleCount="276">  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="0" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Normal"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="heading 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 7"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 8"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="9" QFormat="true" Name="heading 9"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 7"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 8"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" Name="toc 9"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="35" QFormat="true" Name="caption"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="10" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Title"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" Name="Default Paragraph Font"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="11" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtitle"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="22" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Strong"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="20" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Emphasis"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="59" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Table Grid"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Placeholder Text"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="1" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="No Spacing"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Revision"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="34" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="List Paragraph"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="29" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Quote"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="30" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Quote"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 1"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 2"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 3"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 4"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 5"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="60" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Shading Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="61" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light List Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="62" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Light Grid Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="63" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 1 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="64" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Shading 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="65" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 1 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="66" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium List 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="67" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 1 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="68" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 2 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="69" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Medium Grid 3 Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="70" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Dark List Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="71" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Shading Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="72" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful List Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="73" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" Name="Colorful Grid Accent 6"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="19" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Emphasis"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="21" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Emphasis"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="31" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Subtle Reference"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="32" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Intense Reference"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="33" SemiHidden="false"   UnhideWhenUsed="false" QFormat="true" Name="Book Title"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="37" Name="Bibliography"/>  <w:LsdException Locked="false" Priority="39" QFormat="true" Name="TOC Heading"/> </w:LatentStyles></xml><![endif][if gte mso 10]><style> /* Style Definitions */table.MsoNormalTable{mso-style-name:"Table Normal";mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0;mso-tstyle-colband-size:0;mso-style-noshow:yes;mso-style-priority:99;mso-style-parent:"";mso-padding-alt:0in 5.4pt 0in 5.4pt;mso-para-margin:0in;mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt;mso-pagination:widow-orphan;font-size:12.0pt;font-family:Cambria;mso-ascii-font-family:Cambria;mso-ascii-theme-font:minor-latin;mso-hansi-font-family:Cambria;mso-hansi-theme-font:minor-latin;}</style><![endif]StartFragment

It’s that time again!  Our friend Todd from A-MAZE-N Products is hosting a huge giveaway for us and you can win a fantastic prize  EVERY DAY FOR NINE DAYS.  Keep coming back for a chance to win EVERY DAY, 11/15 - 11/24, plus each entry counts toward the GRAND PRIZE DRAWING on 11/25.

*Here's how it works:*

*1. Like*  A-MAZE-N-Products on Facebook  (http://www.facebook.com/pages/A-Maze-N-Products/226768664031309)

    If you do not have a Facebook Account, pm TJohnson

2. Simply copy, paste, and finish the following sentence in a reply post to_ this thread_:

*            **  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ____________ for Thanksgiving.”*

3. That's *your entry for today*.  Every day at *NOON CST* we will pick ONE winner and the contest will restart _in this thread_.  

4. Make sure to come back every day for a chance to win that day, PLUS for every time you post your answer to the Thanksgiving prompt, you'll be entered into the GRAND PRIZE DRAWING.

Please post ONLY ENTRIES here.  If you have any questions, shoot a PM to JenniO11!













DailyPrize.jpg



__ jennio11
__ Nov 15, 2013






  

*1 DAILY PRIZE*

  A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER – Retail Value = $39.99

                   Or

12” A-MAZE-N-TUBE-SMOKER – Retail Value = $29.99

                 AND

1’ - 18" QMATZ - Retail Value = $6.14













GrandPrize.jpg



__ jennio11
__ Nov 15, 2013






*1 GRAND PRIZE*

A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER

2# Bag of Oak, Cherry, Maple and Hickory Pellets

Propane Pencil Torch

Table Top Tumbler

Maverick ET-732 Thermometer

5’ of 18” QMATZ

     Retail Value = $253.67

  

Please read our terms and conditions here: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/a-maze-n-products-thanksgiving-contest

EndFragment


----------



## jennio11

*~OFFICIAL WINNER'S LIST~*

*Daily Winners*

*11/16 - beuregard*

*11/17 -* *GreggB*

*11/18 - jquade*

*11/19 - Chef JimmyJ*

*11/20 - **kingt36*

*11/21 - SmokinT*

*11/22 - little smokey*

*11/23 - DBSkelly*

*11/24 - c farmer*

*Bonus Winner!!!*

*Post #1,000 - **cherrywood*

*Grand Prize Winner*

*11/25 - *


----------



## iowa josh83

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to cold smoke bacon for Thanksgiving breakfast!”*

Great thread, love your products!!


----------



## pc farmer

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
, I plan to smoke _____ham______ for Thanksgiving.”*

*I am in.   Thanks*


----------



## diamondmarco

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke bratwurst for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## rocknrolldad55

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ___Turkey_________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## jbird

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ____Half of my local meat market *




*________ for Thanksgiving*


----------



## dls1

I'm in!

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a turkey for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## mike johnson

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a Turkey and stuffing for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## pit of despair

*   “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke duck for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## redwood carlos

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ____TURKEY  & HAM________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## bobc

*Bobc says           **  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __a turkduckin__________ for Thanksgiving*


----------



## driedstick

This is great thanks Todd.

 “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _double smoked_ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## tom s

f I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _a cigar while I,m smoking a brisket_ for Thanksgiving.


----------



## eyeoftiger2002

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke venison steaks for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## bkleinsmid

*            **  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke lobster tails for Thanksgiving.”*

Thanks Todd


----------



## big lew bbq

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke anything and everything for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## thferret

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _hors duevres for Thanksgiving.*


----------



## dirtsailor2003

*  ** “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke TOFU, NOT!!! for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## stango

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a really nice cigar for Thanksgiving.” (and a pork shoulder)


----------



## asfastasitgets

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __a turkey breast, six legs, a ham, and some large chunk of beef of some sort__ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## markyque

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Ham for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## ryan in louisville

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ____________ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## shane conrad

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Jeff's Smoked Turkey with Bacon Butter  for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## bagbeard

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke montreal smoked meat for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## handymanstan

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _A turkey fatty_ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## jipnsmoke

*    “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _turkey___________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## terry urton

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke turkey for Thanksgiving*


----------



## julliette

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a turkey and a ham for Thanksgiving.” Even thinking about smoking a pan of stuffing to go along with my turkey*


----------



## jangles

I'm smoking a turkey for T Day, would love to have your product .


----------



## mchenning

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to use it in my two ECB's, my Old Smokey and my MES30!  One at a time of course unless I get REAL lucky and win 4!*


----------



## talan64

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke, first some bacon, then wrap it around a turkey and smoke that for Thanksgiving.*


----------



## ddemerath

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke turkey for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## redneck69

love the Amazing Products...but unfortunately, i am no longer on Face Book...AKA...Drama Book ...good luck to all that enter


----------



## daveomak

*   **  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _Turkey_ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## seenred

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke PORK BUTT for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## gambitx

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a prime rib for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## eman

*  * *“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke   sweet potatoes  for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## navier

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Kielbasa for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## themule69

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some venison sticks for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## tsin

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ____Mac and Cheese________ for Thanksgiving


----------



## jarjarchef

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke  turkeys that have been brined with my late grandfathers brine recipe for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## greggb

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke standing rib roast for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## GaryHibbert

*          **  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a turkey and a ham for Thanksgiving.”*

*Gary*


----------



## GaryHibbert

Hey Tod

Even if I don't win (and I NEVER do) I'll still be buying everything on this list

Gary


----------



## tjohnson

*Remember to "Like" A-MAZE-N Products FaceBook page!!*

*https://www.facebook.com/pages/A-Maze-N-Products/226768664031309*

*Todd*


----------



## pc farmer

Hey, I liked the page before this thread.  

Am I disqualified?


----------



## tjohnson

c farmer said:


> Hey, I liked the page before this thread.
> 
> Am I disqualified?


Nope, you're in!

Now do the other part to be entered


----------



## pc farmer

TJohnson said:


> Nope, you're in!
> 
> Now do the other part to be entered


I did that on page 1.


----------



## tjohnson

WOW!

2nd Post for the contest!!

THX!!


----------



## snoopyduh

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke everything but the cranberries for Thanksgiving


----------



## tjohnson

*Remember, only one post per day has a chance to win*

*So, posting 10 times in one day does not give you a better chance to win*

*BUT, you can post every day**, as a Daily Winner will be chosen from the posts made on that same day*

*The Names of the Daily Winners will be posted in the 2nd post of this thread*

*The Grand Prize will be chosen randomly from all the posts made throughout the contest*

*A Daily Winner still has a chance to win the Grand Prize!*

*Todd*


----------



## bordercollie

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _bacon_ and a prime rib__________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## gent

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke vegetables for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## toby c

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a seasonal stuffed pork loin for Thanksgiving.”*

*Toby*


----------



## dave17a

*“The first thing I plan to smoke if I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest is The butts I have brined for  30 days and anything else I can get my hands on. Cold weather,deer season, jerky, cheese, Bannana peppers turning and new smokehouse on the way.____________.”*


----------



## nicepellicle

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Sandhill Crane for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## glocksrock

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke turkey breast for Thanksgiving.


----------



## rick freitag

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ______cheese______ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## keith kostelnik

*    “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a turkey and a ham for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## rick freitag

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ____cheese________ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## charcoal junkie

"If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a whole Ribeye Loin for Thanksgiving."


----------



## tromaron

"If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke everything for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## soldaten

~~“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ____nothing________ for Thanksgiving.” (because my yoder won't be delivered yet)


----------



## cuervoacres

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke cheese for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## thegoodsmoke

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  for Thanksgiving.


----------



## grrrreet

*         “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ___cheese and pork butt_________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## knockmoreben

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke the living daylights out of a turkey____________ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## dirtyd

*"If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a turkey, abts, cheese, and maybe a fatty for Thanksgiving.”*

Like


----------



## aneura

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke PRIME RIB for Thanksgiving!


----------



## yance

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ____pork butt________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## diggingdogfarm

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke cottage ham for Thanksgiving. :biggrin:

~Martin


----------



## valueunknown

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Turkey and Ham for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## bdskelly

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke FoamHeart AKA Kevin for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## smokinsaluki

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __duck__________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## shoneyboy

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ____Pulled Ham and smoked eggs_______ for Thanksgiving.:sausage:


----------



## kantonburg

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke for the very first time for Thanksgiving.”*

Very excited!


----------



## darren swenson

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __pheasant_ for Thanksgiving.*


----------



## bk21

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a ham and some pheasants  for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## jimf

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke jerky for Thanksgiving.


----------



## mwellsdvm

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ______2 turkeys______ for Thanksgiving.” For a newbie a awesome challenge


----------



## bluto

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a turkey breast for Thanksgiving.


----------



## cherrywood

*            **  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some wild plucked teal for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## nellie aguilar

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Bacon for breakfast, a fatty for lunch, a turkey  for Thanksgiving Dinner.”*


----------



## treknogeek

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _turkey, garlic (for garlic butter), & deviled eggs_ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## cjsorel

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke cheddar cheese for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## planecrazzy

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ___A Cigar_________ for Thanksgiving.*


----------



## ajbert

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a pork butt for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## foamheart

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke -Spiced Nuts- for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## opnorty

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a turkey and corn for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## cramerfunk

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke meat for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## whitlo76

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __a plump turkey___ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## imcrazyjen

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Turkey and Chickens for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## mary schmidt

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ____chicken, bacon, mac n cheese:sausage:_ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## beuregard

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __Cold Smoke Limburger Cheese for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## reasoning

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _____a 14 lb turkey for 7 people lol_______ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## DanMcG

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke something for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## daveomak

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _TURKEY_ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## steven252000

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ___a turkey _____ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## rick freitag

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _________cheese___ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## golferscott

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a huge turkey breast*

*for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## wudy

*   “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _turkey___________ for Thanksgiving*


----------



## tjohnson

*The Contest Starts at 12:00pm(Noon) each day, and will run until 12:00pm(Noon) the next day*

*The Winner will be announced at 12:00pm(Noon)**, after the end of each daily contest*

*You can enter the contest every** day, **but only* *one time in the 24 hour period from 12:00pm(Noon) to 12:00pm(Noon) the next day.*

*Entering multiple times daily will not increase your odds of winning the Daily Prize*

*Entering once every day WILL INCREASE your chance to win the GRAND PRIZE!!!*

*If you DO NOT have a FaceBook Acount, PM me or type the word "Like" in your post*

*Todd*


----------



## charcoal junkie

"If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Hot Tots for Thanksgiving"


----------



## navier

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Kielbasa for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## aokmatt

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a pecan pie for Thanksgiving.


----------



## bk21

Deleted


----------



## pit of despair

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ABT's for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## isitdoneyet

*"LIKE"*

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __Turkey__________ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## reents

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ___HAM_________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## countrysmoke

*          **  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ___turkey and ham_________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## thunder lite

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Todd's choice for Thanksgiving.*


----------



## mdboatbum

*            **  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ham,Turkey and bluefish lox for Thanksgiving.”*

Happy Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## kandl

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke summer sausage for Thanksgiving.*


----------



## thferret

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke everything!! **for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## basevol

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke jalapeno poppers for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## oldgrump

*     “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __Turkey__________ for Thanksgiving*


----------



## jasp44

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ___Turkey_________ for Thanksgiving*


----------



## broken gun

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Pork Shots and a Turkey for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## dirtsailor2003

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a Tofurkey, NOT!!!! for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## dutt7

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ___for the first time_________ for Thanksgiving.”!!!!!!!!


----------



## lazykitty

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a turkey and summer sausage for Thanksgiving*


----------



## aeroforce100

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ___Brisket_________ for Thanksgiving.*


----------



## blueshawk

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ___turkey_________ for Thanksgiving*


----------



## justcuzz

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a Diestel Natural Turkey___________ for Thanksgiving.”
:yahoo:


----------



## themule69

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke chex mix for Thanksgiving.”*

*Happy smoken.*

*David*


----------



## hickory larry

*           “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _turkey___________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## daveomak




----------



## thepackerbacker

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke circles around my brother in our smoke-off for Thanksgiving. *







*Then we he finally admits that my existing AMNPS is far superior to his chip pan, I will give him the new AMNPS that I won from this post (fingers crossed).*


----------



## shoneyboy

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ____Pulled Ham and smoked eggs_______ for Thanksgiving.:sausage:[/quote]


----------



## gmc2003

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _Cheese_ for Thanksgiving.”*

Honestly I've never tried an A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER, I don't have a credit card or any disposable cash. However once I can spare the dime it's definitely on my list of new toys.

chris


----------



## ifitsdeadsmokeit

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke 6 turkeys for some needy families for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## GaryHibbert

Jeeeeeeeeeees Dirt

A tofuturkey???

Gary


----------



## coyote1

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke HAM for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## scootermagoo

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a big ol' fattie for Thanksgiving.”

Scooter


----------



## GaryHibbert

Hey Chris

That's really nice--pretty different from the way the world turns these days

Gary


----------



## jaxrmrjmr

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke 2 turkeys for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## boardpuller

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _Prime Rib___________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## beuregard

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke the neighborhod a 14 lb turkey for 7 people lol and beer can chicken for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## timberjet

If I win the A-MAZ-N-PELLET-SMOKER contest. I plan to smoke A whole lot of Cheese and A Bacon Wrapped Turkey for Thanksgiving.


----------



## uncle_lar

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _kielbasa and  ham___________ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## mwellsdvm

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ____a boston butt, for carnitas________ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## eddie1976

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ____duck________ for Thanksgiving*


----------



## topherx1

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke  deer sausage for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## cjsorel

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke turkey for the first time for Thanksgiving.”!!!!!!!!


----------



## craddock

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Turkey and Mac and chesse for Thanksgiving.”     

This would be perfect for my new smoker!


----------



## tr1ple8

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke/fry a turkey for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## mnfred

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke tons of Cheese for guests as a pre-dinner snack for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## bjstevens1951

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a turkey breast for Thanksgiving.


----------



## toby c

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a venison ham for Thanksgiving.”*

*Toby*


----------



## jtucker

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Chicken and ribs for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## madmex2k

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a ham for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## tjohnson

*10 MINUTES AND COUNTING!!!!!*


----------



## jtrainor56

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ___ham_________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## tom s

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some beans for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## jennio11

WE HAVE A WINNER!  For day 1, our randomly-generated winner is... post #96, @beuregard!!!

Look for a PM from me!  Start posting again for tomorrow's contest!


----------



## tjohnson

*CONGRATS @beuregard !!!!!!!*

*Todd*


----------



## dirtyd

*"If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a turkey, abts, cheese, and maybe a fatty for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## keith kostelnik

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ham and  a turkey for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## mfreel

If I win the A-MAZ-N-PELLET-SMOKER contest. I plan to smoke some turkeys and bacon for Thanksgiving.


----------



## GaryHibbert

Hey

I'm in, I'm in

If I win, I'llnever stop smoking


----------



## orlandosmoking

If I win the A-MAZ-N-PELLET-SMOKER contest, I plan to smoke a turkey and a bunch of cheese Thanksgiving.


----------



## darren swenson

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __turkey__ for Thanksgiving.*


----------



## unionguynw

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __sausage__________ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## tjohnson

*Enter Every Day*


----------



## rick freitag

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a huge turkey breast*

*for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## bk21

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke cheese and nuts______ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## goodbeer

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ham and nuts ______ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## charcoal junkie

"If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest I plan to smoke a Fatty for Thanksgiving"


----------



## tsin

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ____Salmon________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## pc farmer

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
, I plan to smoke _____ham______ for Thanksgiving.”*

*I am in.   Thanks*

*Hope for better luck this time.*


----------



## seenred

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke PORK BUTT for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## hickorysmoke

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke in my brand new MES 30 for the first time for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## gambitx

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a prime rib for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## rabbithutch

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a pork loin for my whole family (8) for Thanksgiving.”

I must be doing something wrong.  I don't facebook. (Having that many people staring over my shoulder gives me the creeps, just like the little twerp who invented it does.)  Do I have to facebook to join this generous giveaway?  BTW:  I already have about 12 pounds of different types of pellets, the 5x8 AMNPS and the mats that Todd sells; so you can see that I'm already a big fan of his products and a bigger fan of his service.


----------



## jbt1

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke beef for Thanksgiving.”*

*Thanks Todd *


----------



## oregon smoker

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke more cheese and bacon  (can run both smokers ogether the way i like) and get twice the amount done at a time. we are going back home for the holiday and everyone is expecting treats. the new added one is i am working with Kangaroo, makes wicked hamburgers as long as cooked rare... hard line to run*

*Thank-You Todd,*

*tom*


----------



## basevol

*   “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Ribs for Thanksgiving*


----------



## imcrazyjen

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Pork lion for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## doctord1955

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __turkey & cheese__ for Thanksgiving.*


----------



## handymanstan

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to still smoke a turkey fatty for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## bdskelly

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Osso Bucco  for Thanksgiving! *



















SmokedOssoBucco.jpg



__ bdskelly
__ Nov 16, 2013


----------



## metaldoctor21

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _____ ham_______ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## terrace

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke A fatty for Thanksgiving


----------



## julliette

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a turkey/fry and smoke a ham_and a pan of stuffing for Thanksgiving.” I will be doing that even if I don't win...LOL*

*Love your products Todd*


----------



## avclub

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a cheese, butter, and a turkey for Thanksgiving.”*

I don't have facebook so I used my wife's account to "like".


----------



## kjw08

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke cheese and nuts for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## mike johnson

*            **  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke my stuffing for Thanksgiving*


----------



## bjstevens1951

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a turkey breast for Thanksgiving.


----------



## yance

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __chicken and pork shoulder for Brunswick stew__ for Thanksgiving.*


----------



## smokingpigfoods

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke cheese for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## keymaster

*      “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a turkey and beef jerky for thanksgiving."*


----------



## mccaf

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ______a Turkey,, a Ham, and a couple of Cubans ______ for Thanksgiving.”
:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## bratrules

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke everything for Thanksgiving.”  lol*


----------



## daveomak

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _TURKEY_ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## smoking aj

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke baby back ribs for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## nicepellicle

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke 5 big fat mallards for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## cherrywood

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ____lamb chops________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## bluto

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke spiced nuts for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## mike65

~~“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Turkey for Thanksgiving


----------



## newbiesmoker

*   ** “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a turkey breast for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## mike65

~~“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Pork for Thanksgiving


----------



## reasoning

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ______a brisket ______ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## kantonburg

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke (cold) pecans & cashews for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## ldrus

I don't  do face book, how else can I enter


----------



## greggb

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke standing rib roast for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## smokey mo

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a dozen cornish game hens and cabbage for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## geerock

"If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke suckling pig and turkey for Thanksgiving."


----------



## eman

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _rainbow trout___________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## denton2221

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ____a turkey________ for Thanksgiving.”

This is a great contest. Thanks to everyone involved.


----------



## smoke king

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a tri-tip for Thanksgiving!!!!


----------



## carnie

~~If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ABT's for Thankgiving


----------



## smokin phil

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a bacon wrapped meatloaf for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## grizsmoker

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a fatty for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## tjohnson

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Prime Rib for Thanksgiving.”*

*I can't win, but I'm really gonna smoke Prime Rib for Thanksgiving!!!*

*Keep Posting!!!*


----------



## chef jimmyj

If I win the AMNPS, I will connect two together for 20 hours of continuous smoke for BACON!...JJ


----------



## bagbeard

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some venison pastrami *

*if my hunter friend pulls through for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## so ms smoker

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ____turkey breast________ for Thanksgiving.”*

*   Mike*


----------



## ibbones

*f I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ___A big HAM_________ for Thanksgiving*

*O'h, and I guess a turkey also.*


----------



## driedstick

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __double smoked ham__________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## whitlo76

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __a turkey_____ for Thanksgiving.


----------



## jted

I have to be positive. When I win, I will thank Todd Johnson. I also will smoke Pork tenderloin for Thanksgiving.  Jted


----------



## steven252000

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __a turkey___ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## shoneyboy

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ____Pulled Ham and smoked eggs_______ for Thanksgiving.:sausage:


----------



## boykjo

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke something for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## gratefuldude

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke 2 Tur-Duck-Hens and smoked Scotch Eggs for Thanksgiving


----------



## aeroforce100

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke whatever I have left in the meat locker for Thanksgiving.*


----------



## jarjarchef

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke whatever I can literally hunt down in the wild for Thanksgiving.*


----------



## gmc2003

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke cheeese for Thanksgiving*

chris


----------



## mike65

~~“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Sausage for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## ldrus

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke cheese and salmon  for Thanksgiving


----------



## thferret

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke something for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## bobbygee

*            **  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __Canadian Bacon__________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## bordercollie

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _prime rib___________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## bookem

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _Breakfast and thanksgiving fatties____ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## tr1ple8

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke\fry a turkey for Thanksgiving.


----------



## bluebombersfan

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some cheeese________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## themule69

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a pizza for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## daricksta

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke various cheeses like mozz, cheddar, gruyere, and gouda for Thanksgiving.” Cold smoked, of course.


----------



## scotf

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _salmon and soft cheeses__________ for Thanksgivikkah.”


----------



## daricksta

Better make sure it's all kosher...


----------



## bagbeard

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some massive texas cut beef ribs for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## blueshawk

Turkey it is.


----------



## doctord1955

*     “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _turkey and cheese___________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## clifflb

*            **  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ______Turkey______ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## tsin

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ____Salmon________ for Thanksgiving*


----------



## lowkey

*    “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke bratwurst for Thanksgiving.”  The foregoing and/or turkey.  Thanks for the opportunity to win.*


----------



## boardpuller

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ___baked Potatos_________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## mwellsdvm

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _a chilie releno fattie___________ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## mrgriz

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke pork shoulder, beans and mac-n- cheese for Thanksgiving.


----------



## smokininidaho

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke goose for Thanksgiving.”  *


----------



## reents

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ___HAM AND ADDING BEANS_________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## mattm6510

*     **  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __turkey__________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## grizsmoker

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke  a prime rib for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## kjw08

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke turkey breast for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## tjohnson

*WOW!!!*

*1 hour 26 minutes until the next drawing*


----------



## utkidd

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Ham and 2 Turkeys for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## jquade

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke deer jerky and venison sticks for Thanksgiving, then drive over and give some to Todd who lives very close to me!  :)*


----------



## craddock

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Turkey and Venison Sausage*

*  for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## adawg

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke prime rib for Thanksgiving*


----------



## tom s

*"If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a turkey, for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## mfreel

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke sweet potatoes for sweet potato pie for Thanksgiving.*


----------



## coyote1

*"If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a ham and chicken for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## oldgrump

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __Cheese__________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## snoopyduh

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke OUT MY NEIGHBORS for Thanksgiving....(the good way)*


----------



## oldschoolbbq

*           “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _Turkey___________ for Thanksgiving.”*

*If I happento be lucky enough to win the Grand Prize , I'll do a lot more AMNPS smoking and more when I get my new MB Elec.40" , in Feb. *

*I'll try to get to my Son's every day and enter.*

*Wish me luck...*


----------



## tjohnson

*6 Minutes Until The Next Drawing*


----------



## pit of despair

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke turkey for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## tk427

*            **  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke lots of cheese for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## tjohnson

*And The Winner is Post #207 GreggB*

*THX!*

*Todd*


----------



## link

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke A nice big Turkey so my mother-in-law has less work to do for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## driedstick

congrats Gregg B also thanks Todd

*    “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __double smoked ham____ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## rabbithutch

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a tri tip and a pork loin for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## mike johnson

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __My Gravy____ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## unionguynw

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __huevos__________ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## timberjet

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke everything in my freezer for Thanksgiving.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a Side of beef! for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## rick freitag

If I win the A-MAZ-N-PELLET-SMOKER contest, I plan to smoke a turkey and a bunch of cheese Thanksgiving.


----------



## truckerbob

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke **turkey, prime rib, ham, ABT's and Fatties** for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## wipf9994

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke MORE BACON for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## greggb

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a standing rib roast for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## goodbeer

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a turkey for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## mohlrich

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Brisket for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## netbbq

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke oysters for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## navier

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ribs for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## kandl

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke turkey breast for Thanksgiving.”


Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## goingcamping

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke at least 4 turkeys for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## kantonburg

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke something everyday for a week till Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## reasoning

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke dutches wicked baked beans for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## isitdoneyet

LIKE"

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __Turkey__________ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## cjsorel

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke turkey sausage for Thanksgiving*


----------



## orlandosmoking

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a fattie for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## leah elisheva

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke alligator for Thanksgiving.”*

*Cheers!!! - Leah*


----------



## rgacat

*       “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _Sweet potatoes___ for Thanksgiving.”*

Like.

Ronnie G.


----------



## basevol

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Ham for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## eman

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke the 2- 12 lb turkeys i bought today for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## gone4nc

If I winthe A-Maze-N-Pellet-Smoker Contest, I plan to smoke a lot of cheese and butter for Thanksgiving.


----------



## daveomak

> *“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a TURKEY for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## heatherz818

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a Turkey and a Ham for Thanksgiving*


----------



## pc farmer

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
, I plan to smoke _____ham______ for Thanksgiving.”*

*Lets try this again...*


----------



## bk21

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke anything my wife wants for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## hickorysmoke

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke in my brand new MES 30 for the first time for Thanksgiving


----------



## julliette

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _turkey and a ham for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## bdskelly

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a **Wild Turkey**  for Thanksgiving.”*

*​…Because the dang thing keeps pooping on my sidewalk!*

Brian













photo.JPG



__ bdskelly
__ Nov 17, 2013


----------



## susan moore

*            **  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _____EVERYTHING_______ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## charcoal junkie

"If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER contest, I plan to smoke some mixed nuts for Thanksgiving."


----------



## timmyt509

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a nice big juicy prime rib for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## bjstevens1951

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a 7 lb turkey breast for Thanksgiving.


----------



## handymanstan

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a Fatty for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## diamondmarco

*            **  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _sausage___________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## shoneyboy

I have been thinking about this for the last couple days.:icon_rolleyes:.... I will be smoking if I win or not, I will just be a happier smoker, smoking with a new A-MAZ-N-PELLET SMOKER.......:yahoo: :ROTF If I win the A-MAZ-N-PELLET-SMOKER contest, I plan to smoke some pulled ham and some eggs forThanksgiving. ShoneyBoy


----------



## ddemerath

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some venison sticks for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## golferscott

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a huge turkey breast for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## nicepellicle

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some holiday cheeses for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## smokin phil

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke pork butts for Thanksgiving.*

*BTW, THANKS TODD and EVERYBODY!!*


----------



## seenred

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke PORK BUTT for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## joshua parker

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Apple Cider Brined Turkey for Thanksgiving.*


----------



## toby c

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a Prime Rib roast for Thanksgiving.”*

*Toby*


----------



## jaxrmrjmr

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke two turkeys for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## java

*       **  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __elk roast__________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## nabo4u

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a turkey  for Thanksgiving.


----------



## bordercollie

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _port loin___________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## dropinvb

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a Turkey and a filet of Salmon for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## lcgc

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke two turkeys, brisket, and smoked Mac n cheese for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## deuce

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __Turkey Breast, Turkey Thighs, and taters___ for Thanksgiving.”*

*LIKE*


----------



## wudy

*     “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __all i can fit inside my smoker__________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## davidhef88

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ___the whole damn dinner. _____ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## madmex2k

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a ham for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## cherrywood

*            **  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a hamfor Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## mike65

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke meatloaf  for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## mike65

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke meatballs for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## paula111

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a turkey  for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## justcuzz

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __a turkey and potatoes__________ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## mike65

_~~ “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a ham for Thanksgiving.”_


----------



## tk427

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a hell of a lot of meat and cheese for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## imcrazyjen

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a turkey  for Thanksgiving


----------



## bluto

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a double smoked ham for Thanksgiving."


----------



## tr1ple8

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke tri-tip for Thanksgiving


----------



## bdawg

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to cold smoke a whole bunch of cheese for Thanksgiving!”*

*And the Thanksgiving Turkey, too!*


----------



## gambitx

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke prime rib for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## jarjarchef

I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke my Grandfathers turkey recipe for Thanksgiving.


----------



## stovebolt

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a ham for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## mike65

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Turkey for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## mike65

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke peppers stuffed w/ bacon for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## bobbygee

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __turkey wings__________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## greggb

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Standing Rib Roast for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## tjohnson

*Another Day*

*Another Daily Winner!!*

*Drawing at 12:00(Noon) Today*


----------



## rick freitag

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _____nuts_______ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## clifflb

*            **  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Turkey for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## jquade

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke more deer jerky and hot sticks and then drive over and give some to Todd for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## whitlo76

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __turkey______ for Thanksgiving.


----------



## terriz

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke BBQ Ribs and Brisket with Jeff's Spice Rub for Thanksgiving*


----------



## shorte2326

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _Brisket__ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## thferret

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke anything and everything for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## iowa josh83

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke goose sticks for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## bigtrain74

*"If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some A-MAZE-N apps for Thanksgiving"*


----------



## deuce

*              “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __a turkey for my brothers at the FD__ for Thanksgiving.”*

*LIKE*


----------



## kjw08

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke stuffing for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## mario05

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke turkey, ham, and bacon for Thanksgiving.*


----------



## hambone1950

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ___a turkey! What else?_________ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## aeroforce100

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke prime rib for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## kbow

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _everything___________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## link

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a nice big Turkey so my mother-in-law has less work to do for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## davidhef88

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _______a turkey fattie_____ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## jayskibum

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _____fresh venison_______ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## bluesmokey

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a turkey a ham and what ever else I can get in my pit for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## kandl

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Cheese for Thanksgiving


----------



## millerk0486

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _____Turkey Jerky_______ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## confederateknowhow

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _____a turkey, smoked sausage, and maybe try some smoked stuffing_______ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## damonh

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Turkey for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## dirtsailor2003

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Oyster pie for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## big lew bbq

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some kind of meat for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## ifitsdeadsmokeit

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Turkey for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## boardpuller

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __Farfel__________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## showle

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ___everything i can!!!_________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## newbiesmoker

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __a fattie__________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## mfreel

_*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some Iowa Hawkeyes for Thanksgiving.*_


----------



## ryan in louisville

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke turkey for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## humdinger

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke and then flash fry a turkey for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## pit of despair

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke  turkey legs for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## daricksta

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke various cheeses like mozz, cheddar, gruyere, and gouda for Thanksgiving.” Cold smoked, of course.


----------



## flounder

*            **  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke **____a chocolate cake (yes, a chocolate cake)** for Thanksgiving.” *

*It will be awesomely awesome!! Cold smoking baked goods!!!!!!!!*


----------



## parkerozgood

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a brisket and a large pork belly for Thanksgiving.*


----------



## tk427

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke whatever I can get my hands on for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## unionguynw

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ___salmon_________ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## nicepellicle

*    **  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke several ham hocks for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## tjohnson

*45 Min Until The Next Drawing*


----------



## mike65

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Ham for Thanksgiving


----------



## grizsmoker

*   **  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke beef jerkey for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## woodcutter

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a huge turkey for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## mds51

If  I win the AMAZE-N-PELLET- SMOKER, I plan to smoke everything this forum and Todd Johnson have taught me for Thanksgiving.


----------



## pzelaskowski

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Polish Sausage for Thanksgiving.*


----------



## mike65

'If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to invite my son to smoke Turkey with me   for Thanksgiving'


----------



## jtrainor56

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ham for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## mike65

'If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Stuffed Cabbage for Thanksgiving'


----------



## tjohnson

*1 Minute** Until The Drawing*


----------



## chef jimmyj

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ABT's and other appetizers for Thanksgiving.”...JJ*


----------



## tjohnson

*AND THE WINNER IS......jquade*


----------



## seenred

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke PORK BUTT for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## hickorysmoke

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke in my brand new MES 30 for the first time for Thanksgiving


----------



## bigtrain74

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some A-MAZE-N Appetizers  for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## pc farmer

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
, I plan to smoke _____ham______ for Thanksgiving.”*

*Here we go again.*


----------



## phxsmoking

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ___turkey breast_________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## toby c

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a brisket w/burnt ends for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## gambitx

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke prime rib for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## bjstevens1951

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke 2 pork shoulders and a turkey breast for Thanksgiving.


----------



## tk427

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Iowa in the annual Iowa, Nebraska game and then get busy doing  the same to some meat and cheese for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## themule69

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a fatty for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## mrgriz

~~ “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a fatty for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## imcrazyjen

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke apples for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## rabbithutch

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a tri tip and a pork loin for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## kandl

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Pork Loin for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## snoopyduh

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Turkey Drumsticks for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## daveomak

> *"If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke* _*Turkey*_  *for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## bluto

"If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some Spinach & Artichoke Dip for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## leah elisheva

*  **  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke alligator for Thanksgiving.” Cheers! - Leah*


----------



## bagbeard

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __some homemade mozzarella cheese (if I ever get around to try making it)_______ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## jimf

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to CHEEESE for Thanksgiving.


----------



## smokininidaho

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a pork butt for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## nicepellicle

*  **  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Turkey or Ham for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## mike johnson

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke the whole meal for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## gimmeharmony

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ___deviled eggs and turkey___ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## julliette

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a 12# turkey and a ham for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## gone4nc

If I win the A-Maze-N-Pellet-Smoker Contest I plan tosmoke my 4 turkeys I've pickes up for Thanksgiving.


----------



## rgacat

*   “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Turkey__ for Thanksgiving.”*

*Like*

*Ronnie G. *


----------



## rhino260

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke all kinds of things for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## toesmasher

*  **  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __some type of dead animal turkey-ham-venison something__________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## kjw08

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke stuffed mushrooms for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## kantonburg

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke baked beans for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## oregon smoker

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _the turkey and roast then invite todd and family to join ours for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## orlandosmoking

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a fattie for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## gmc2003

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke cheese for Thanksgiving.”*

Chris


----------



## little smokey

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a Thanksgiving Fattie consisting of Ground turkey, turkey bacon, and inside Stuffing, cranberry sauce,and pulled smoked turkey for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## cschmidt

*            **  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ____ribs and a turkey ________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## handymanstan

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a nylabone for the dog for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## mds51

If i win the AMAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER, I plan to smoke a lot of Canadian Bacon for Thanks giving.


----------



## bk21

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a turkey for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## seenred

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke PORK BUTT for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## goodbeer

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke PORK BUTT for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## shoneyboy

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a pulled ham and eggs for Thanksgiving. *


----------



## tsin

*           “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ___Salmon_________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## tr1ple8

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke/fry a Turkey for Thanksgiving*


----------



## JckDanls 07

Welp... I don't plan on winning the A-MAZ-N Smoker...  that way I won't be disappointed ...  But If I were to win it...  I would use it in my new smokehouse that I just built for the S. FL. Gathering and make some awesome Turkeys for my fellow workers...


----------



## bkleinsmid

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a 16# turkey and a 8# ham for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## dirtyd

*"If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a turkey, abts, cheese, and maybe a fatty for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## keith kostelnik

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __a ham and a turkey___ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## navier

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke bacon for Thanksgiving*


----------



## kajunkue

The only reason I would ever want to win this contest is because I know it would make what I'm cooking even more A-MAZE-N!!!  I can smell it now, BIG TURKEY on the smoker, the awesome smell of Hickory oozing from the chimney as I don't worry about adding any chips because I know the A-MAZE-N smoker will produce fantastic mouth watering flavor.  As we carve the A-MAZE-N turkey for dinner I can hear the ooo's and ah's from everyone as the smell fills the kitchen and the juices are revealed with each slice we make into the golden brown turkey with her blackened tips from the heat of the smoker.  Oh wait. I can hear the neighbors knocking on the door wanting to know what that A-MAZE-N smell is that was coming from my back yard.  I invite them for a taste and they are simply A-MAZE-Ned by the flavors and ask how did you cook such a fabulous turkey.  My only words will be "VISIT A-MAZE-N PRODUCTS.COM"


----------



## JckDanls 07

HMMMM..  seems you have to be a face book contributor to enter this contest ? Myself, I don't do the social sites...  guess I can't participate... I'll just sit on the sidelines and watch....


----------



## oldschoolbbq

I would love to wake-up on a morn. after the contest is over...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to Turkey or Ham____________ for Thanksgiving.”*

*Stan . . . the Best of all the Holidays . . .*


----------



## kajunkue

I realized that after my perfect post here.  Went and did it on Facebook too but didn't do the story I had here.


----------



## pc farmer

JckDanls 07 said:


> HMMMM.. seems you have to be a face book contributor to enter this contest ? Myself, I don't do the social sites... guess I can't participate... I'll just sit on the sidelines and watch....


Todd said earlier in a post that if you dont have a facebook page to pm him or type LIKE in your post.

*The Contest Starts at 12:00pm(Noon) each day, and will run until 12:00pm(Noon) the next day*

*The Winner will be announced at 12:00pm(Noon)**, after the end of each daily contest*

*You can enter the contest every*  *day,*  *but only*  *one time in the 24 hour period from 12:00pm(Noon) to 12:00pm(Noon) the next day.*

*Entering multiple times daily will not increase your odds of winning the Daily Prize*

*Entering once every day WILL INCREASE your chance to win the GRAND PRIZE!!!*

*If you DO NOT have a FaceBook Acount, PM me or type the word "Like" in your post*

*Todd*


----------



## basevol

*"If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Ribs for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## driedstick

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ___double smoked ham_________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## leah elisheva

*  **  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ALLIGATOR for Thanksgiving.”* CHEERS, LEAH (Oh, and: "LIKE", as I am not on Facebook and hope this wish certainly counts still. Thank you tons)!


----------



## thunderdome

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke MOINK BALLS for Thanksgiving.*


----------



## so ms smoker

*       “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ___turkey breast_________ for Thanksgiving.”*

*   Mike*


----------



## ldrus

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke cheese and salmon for Thanksgiving.y


----------



## ibbones

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a HAM for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## realbigswede

If I win the AMAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER I will smoke everything that I can eat and you all better run for the hills.


----------



## charcoal junkie

"If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER contest, I plan to smoke Prime Rib for Thanksgiving."


----------



## denton2221

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ___Turkey_________ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## thferret

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke it all for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## oldgrump

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _____ham_______ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## old bones

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a Turkey for Thanksgiving.”      

Ok!!   I let my friends try my AMNPS so they know how well they work and they let their friends try it and so on and so on..   I just hope to get mine back soon...    

I'd keep this AMNPS for my own use and let the guys fight over the other one....    :yahoo:


----------



## aokmatt

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke stuffing for Thanksgiving.*


----------



## dcarch

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a *duck* for Thanksgiving *and pardon my turkey*.

dcarch :-)


----------



## jerry hines

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to give my old one to a friend so he knows how good it works.”*


----------



## reents

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ___HAM AND ADDING BEANS_________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## wipf9994

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _____turkey_______ for Thanksgiving.*


----------



## cherrywood

*            **  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a big old fattie for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## bigdavejr

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke pretty much everything I can from 11/20 till turkey day non stop ending with 2 turkeys and some abts for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## LanceR

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ______a turkey______ for Thanksgiving.*


----------



## truckerbob

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke **turkey, prime rib, ham, ABT's and Fatties** for Thanksgiving.”*

Prime rib was pushed back to new years day.


----------



## kingt36

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke my first turkey  for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## addiction

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke turkey legs and a pork shoulder for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## gratefuldude

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke 2 Tur-Duc-Hens and Scotch eggs for Thanksgiving.


----------



## socal duckie

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoking whatever the wife lets me  for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## orlandosmoking

~~“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke meat for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## ronrude

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke sausage for Thanksgiving and parmesian cheese for smoked alfredo sauce for Christmas.


----------



## stovebolt

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a turkey for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## mike65

TJohnson said:


> *Remember to "Like" A-MAZE-N Products FaceBook page!!*
> *https://www.facebook.com/pages/A-Maze-N-Products/226768664031309*
> *Todd*


Todd,

This link is broken.


----------



## bdskelly

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke nothing for Thanksgiving.” *

*​Cause this ticks the wife off if 'i complte with her oven baked turkey…  *


----------



## paula111

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a turkey for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## doctord1955

~~If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ______a turkey______ for Thanksgiving.


----------



## colby2178

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a spatchcocked turkey for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## beuregard

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to cold smoke fresh oysters for my turkey dressing for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## bobeque

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ____________ for Thanksgiving.”

ribs / butt / fatty / pig candy


----------



## LanceR

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke  turkey for Thanksgiving.*


----------



## mike65

If you dont have FB, pm Todd

 'quote name="JckDanls 07" url="/t/152381/come-back-every-day-to--a-maze-n-products-thanksgiving-giveaway/420#post_1091626"]HMMMM..  seems you have to be a face book contributor to enter this contest ? Myself, I don't do the social sites...  guess I can't participate... I'll just sit on the sidelines and watch....[/quote]


----------



## smokininidaho

*     “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke duck for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## johnv656

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _a couple of venison fatties stuffed with pepperjack cheese and jalepenos___ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## ldrus

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke fish & cheesefor Thanksgiving.”


----------



## fpmich

~~“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ____My_MIL_______ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## chef jimmyj

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke PORK BUTT for Thanksgiving.”...JJ*


----------



## kitt

*  **  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __Everything possible and then some__________ for Thanksgiving.*


----------



## confederateknowhow

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke A VENISON HIND QUARTER  for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## rick freitag

"Like My FaceBook Page If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _________cheese___ for Thanksgiving.”"


----------



## pit of despair

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke sausage for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## deuce

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _Turkey and Sweet Taters_ for Thanksgiving.”  LIKE*


----------



## ryan in louisville

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke turkey for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## kajunkue

I'm coming to your house if your doing alligator.  That sounds awesome.


----------



## fishwrestler

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _ham **for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## lowcountrygamecock

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke turkey breasts and breakfast fatties for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## bobbygee

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ____turkey wings________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## link

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a nice big Turkey so my mother-in-law has less work to do for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## jquade

Hey Todd, Thanks A Bunch!  So looking forward to give this new Tube smoker a try with all the venison we've got!


----------



## jquade

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke cornish game hens for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## mike65

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Turkey for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## little smokey

*  *_*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a*_*  *_*Thanksgiving Fattie consisting of Ground turkey, turkey bacon, and inside Stuffing, cranberry sauce,and pulled smoked turkey for Thanksgiving.”*_


----------



## damonh

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Turkey for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## jayskibum

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ______some fresh venison______ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## aeroforce100

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Turkey or Ham for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## ifitsdeadsmokeit

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a turkey for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## dirtsailor2003

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ______tri tip shepards pie______ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## grizsmoker

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke two fatties and some ribs for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## thferret

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke everything!!___________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## iowa josh83

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke BBB for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## sifumar

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Nuts for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## dewetha

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke polish  sausage for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## timmyt509

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke everything I can fit in the smoker for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## boardpuller

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ___Latkes_________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## java

*     **  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __phesant__________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## davidhef88

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _______chicken wings_____ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## themule69

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Pork Loin for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## humdinger

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a surf and turf fattie for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## jayj123

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke two butts for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## nicklau

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke fresh venison loin for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## cfarley

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke my first turkey for ThanksGiving.”*


----------



## phxsmoking

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ___turkey breast_________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## derekgiles

[h5]If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Turkey and Venison Roasts for Thanksgiving[/h5]


----------



## snoopyduh

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke chestnuts for stuffing on Thanksgiving*


----------



## terrykjr

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some turkey and mac and cheese for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## wudy

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Turkey or Ham for Thanksgiving.”
ReplyQuote Multi


----------



## greggb

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a Standing Rib Roast and Stuffing for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## toby c

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some baby back ribs for Thanksgiving.”*

*Toby*


----------



## isitdoneyet

~~LIKE" “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __Turkey__________ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## kbow

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a butt or two for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## tjohnson

*25 Minutes Until The Daily Drawing!!*


----------



## allen

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _____Braats_______ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## ravenclan

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __COLD SMOKE BUTTER AND NUTS!!__________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## rhino260

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke all kinds of things for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## tjohnson

*5 MINUTES AND COUNTING!!!*


----------



## oldschoolbbq

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a big ole Ham for Thanksgiving *










It is a Spiral cut , so I'll gently open it and smoke for appox. 4 to 5 hrs. and bring it in to ad the glaze (hot) and enjoy it until we get stuffed.

Should be a good meal ith all the other dishes, it will be great, Welll probabaly have some nibbling off the Bone druing the afternoon.

Have fun and  . . .


----------



## reents

*   **  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ____HAM AND BEANS________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## bttriple

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a 12# turkey and a stuffed potatoes for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## tjohnson

*AND THE WINNER IS.....*

*Post #496 Chef JimmyJ*


----------



## bdskelly

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke mac and cheese and cream corn for Thanksgiving!*

*​And if I could ever get through thier 150 page privacy document I'd like you on Facebook  too.  But for now I can only like you here!*


----------



## pc farmer

*“If I win
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
, I plan to smoke _____ham______ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## gambitx

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke prime rib for Thanksgiving!*


----------



## bigtrain74

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some A-MAZE-N Atomic Buffalo Turds for Thanksgiving"*


----------



## daricksta

~~ “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke assorted cheeses for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## shoneyboy

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some Pulled Ham and eggs for Thanksgiving" *


----------



## jarjarchef

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ale brined/marinaded turkey breasts for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## mfreel

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a whole bunch of stuff for my family and neighbors for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## handymanstan

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a Fatty for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## orlandosmoking

~~ “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke turkey for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## imcrazyjen

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke turkeyfor Thanksgiving.”


----------



## turkeywire

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke several turkeys for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## so ms smoker

*            **  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ______turkey breast______ for Thanksgiving.”*

*   Mike*


----------



## JckDanls 07

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a turkey and a ham for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## kandl

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Spare Ribs for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## isitdoneyet

~~~~LIKE" “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __Turkey__________ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## mds51

If I win the AMAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER, then I plan to smoke a big cigar because I never win  anything, and a big Turkey for Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## denton2221

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Chicken, Turkey, and Cheese for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## flyweed

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke bacon wrapped deer tenderloins and wild turkey for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## slots

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a ham and turkey for my whole family coming from out of town to meet my new Baby for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## daveomak

> *“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __TURKEY__  for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## jimf

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke baby back ribs for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## julliette

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Turkey and Ham for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## seenred

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke PORK BUTT for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## julliette

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a Turkey and stuffing for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## unionguynw

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ham for Thanksgiving*


----------



## susan moore

~~If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ___turkey_________ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## bagbeard

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some hotdogs for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## diamondmarco

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke bratwurst for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## smoking aj

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke fajitas for Thanksgiving.


----------



## socal duckie

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some a ABTs and other apps!! for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## driedstick

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ___double smoked ham_________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## gone4nc

If I win the A-Maze-N-Pellet-Smoker contest, I plan to smoke a poo rl loin for thanksgiving.


----------



## newbiesmoker

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a Turkey  for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## rgacat

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Butter  for Thanksgiving.”*

Ronnie G.


----------



## backyardboss

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke the large variety of cheeses I have been accumulating ever since I joined the fun here, for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## mike johnson

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke whatever I can for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## hickorychip

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke turkey breast for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## smoker21

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a Turkey and some cheese and some almonds and some..."*


----------



## stlbassman

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a Turkey, Bacon-CheeseBurger Roll, Jalapeno  Poppers for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## oldgrump

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _____sausage_______ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## jjwesley

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke cheese for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## davidhef88

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _________bambi___ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## basevol

*    “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Turkey for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## coyote1

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a ham for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## heatherz818

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ham and turkey for Thanksgiving  ariannasm216 at yahoo dot com*


----------



## navier

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke eggs for Thanksgiving.*


----------



## raven

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest  ,I plan on incorporating it into a cold smoker box I am working on to smoke cheese and add more smoke to the turkey for thanks giving. raven


----------



## jipnsmoke

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ____it all________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## ob2689

*   **  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a turkey and mac & cheese for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## cherrywood

*      “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _3 fat hens for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## bobeque

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ___a variety of _cheeses______ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## charcoal junkie

"If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER contest, I plan to smoke Bottom Round for French Dips for Thanksgiving."


----------



## wipf9994

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _______turkey____ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## eman

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _NUTS___________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## ismoke

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ____Rib Roast________ for Thanksgiving.*


----------



## aokmatt

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ___fish_________ for Thanksgiving.*


----------



## thatcho

If i win i will make A lot of great meat and my first fatty.


----------



## clifflb

*            **  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Turkey for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## grizsmoker

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke more FATTIES for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## justcuzz

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _a prime rib__ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## truckerbob

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke turkey, prime rib, ham, ABT's and Fatties for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## bk21

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ribs for Thanksgiving


----------



## snoopyduh

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke various nuts for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## johnduoh

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke fresh seafood from Pike's Place on my trip see the family in Seattle for Thanksgiving.


----------



## tr1ple8

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a tritip and smoke/fry a turkey for Thanksgiving!”


----------



## floyd

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a 10# pork butt for Thanksgiving ”*


----------



## bttriple

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a 12lb turkey and stuffed potatoes**  for Thanksgiving ”*


----------



## ibbones

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke HAM for Thanksgiving.*


----------



## oregon smoker

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke once again i will say it will be something odd to go with the standard turkey, such as what i have been working with is kangaroo and water buffalo (thanks to my burtcher buddy) and will still extnd an open invitation to Todd and his family for Thanksgiving.”*

*Tom*


----------



## kbow

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke butts for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## paula111

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some salmon for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## doctord1955

~~If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Ham for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## doctord1955

~~If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Ham for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## smokin phil

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a turkey for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## orlandosmoking

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke  turkey for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## tomzo

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a Fosters can turkey  for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## flyboys

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke pulled ham and turkey for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## daricksta

~~ “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke various cheeses for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## beuregard

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke fresh salmon snack sticks for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## kawliga

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Beef Ribs for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## gratefuldude

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke 2 Tur-Duc-Hens and Scotch Eggs for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## fpmich

~~“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ____good stuff________ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## stovebolt

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ABTs for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## addiction

*"If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke turkey for Thanksgiving."*


----------



## bobbygee

*    “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _____turkey wings_______ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## johnv656

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _some beer can chickens with a venison fatty stuffed with jalepeno's and pepper jack cheese__ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## reents

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __Ham and beans__________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## LanceR

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a turkey for Thanksgiving.*


----------



## tjohnson

Mike65 said:


> Todd,
> 
> This link is broken.


Fixed!


----------



## navyjeremy

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke duck and turkey for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## confederateknowhow

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __beaver__ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## pit of despair

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke cheese for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## wudy

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ___Turkey_________ for Thanksgiving*


----------



## diamondmarco

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke bratwurst*

*for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## clifflb

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Turkey for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## kantonburg

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke everything** for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## link

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a nice big Turkey so my mother-in-law has less work to do for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## little smokey

*  *_*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a*_*  *_*Thanksgiving Fattie consisting of Ground turkey, turkey bacon, and inside Stuffing, cranberry sauce,and pulled smoked turkey for Thanksgiving.”*_


----------



## jbird

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _____bacon wrapped turducken _______ for Thanksgiving.*


----------



## jayj123

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke chicken breast for chicken salad appetizers*  *for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## jayskibum

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ______fresh venison______ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## damonh

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a turkey for Thanksgiving.*


----------



## dirtsailor2003

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some A-MAZE-N Pumpkin pie for Thanksgiving"


----------



## kingt36

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a big turkey for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## gmc2003

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke cheese for Thanksgiving.”*

chris


----------



## deuce

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _Turkey, Taters and Stuffing_ for Thanksgiving.” LIKE*


----------



## kjw08

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke whole turkey for Thanksgiving.*


----------



## thferret

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a bone for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## ravenclan

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _ABT'S , DINO EGGS , AND STILL WANT SOME COLD SMOKE BUTTER !___________ for Thanksgiving.”*

*Try Try Again !!*


----------



## smokingohiobutcher

"If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a Prime Rib for Thanksgiving."


----------



## nicklau

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Venison Sticks for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## jimalbert

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a turkey, a ham, chickens and stuffing for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## toesmasher

*  **  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a nice big turkey and maybe try some potatoe salad too____________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## xsists

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke brisket, ribs and some PP for Thanksgiving.*


----------



## kenster56

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke  a Ham for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## aeroforce100

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __Half a cow__________ for Thanksgiving*.


----------



## humdinger

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a fatty for Thanksgiving breakfast!”


----------



## opnorty

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a acouple turkeys and the sweet **corn for Thanksgiving*


----------



## jjwesley

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a variety of cheeses for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## mfreel

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some veggies like asparagus and fennel for Thanksgiving.”  

Maybe I'll smoke/roast some brussel sprouts, fennel and parsnips, too!!!!!


----------



## toby c

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke mixed nuts and cheeses for Thanksgiving.”*

*Toby*


----------



## themule69

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke boiled eggs for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## boardpuller

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _PrimeRib___________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## tsin

*            **  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ______Cheese and eggs______ for Thanksgiving*


----------



## oldschoolbbq

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke  Ham for Thanksgiving .*

*Being close to the bottom is not a good place to be to win the GP.*

*Stan*


----------



## jlh42581

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke  Cheese for Thanksgiving and give it away as gifts.*


----------



## timmyt509

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Brisket for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## oregon smoker

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some oysters now for Thanksgiving stuffing.”*


----------



## ifitsdeadsmokeit

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ______a fabulous turkey______ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## daricksta

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke various cheeses for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## tjohnson

*1 Hour and 34 Minutes Until the Next Drawing!!*


----------



## daricksta

TJohnson said:


> *1 Hour and 34 Minutes Until the Next Drawing!!*


Win or lose--I love ya, Todd!


----------



## grizsmoker

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke as many slabs of Baby Back Ribs as I can for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## seenred

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke PORK BUTT for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## woodcutter

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a turkey for Thanksgiving.


----------



## julliette

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a turkey and a ham for Thanksgiving."*


----------



## ldrus

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke cheese  for Thanksgiving


----------



## phxsmoking

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke  turkey  breast for Thanksgiving.*


----------



## iowa josh83

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke deer sticks for Thanksgiving*.


----------



## nicepellicle

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke whatever I pick out of the refrigerator while blindfolded for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## mike65

If I win I plan on sharing the good news.


----------



## mike65

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a turkey for Thanksgiving.


----------



## slots

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke breakfast sausage, bacon, a ham and a turkey for my whole family traveling into town to meet my new Baby girl for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## jennio11

And today's winner is... @kingt36  !  Congrats!


----------



## daveomak

> *  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _TURKEY_ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## tjohnson

*Congrats kingt36!!!*


----------



## mds51

If I win the AMAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER, I plan to smoke even more good things with all these new toys for Thanksgiving.
mds51


----------



## sifumar

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Canadian Bacon for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## opnorty

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a couple turkeys for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## gambitx

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke prime rib for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## max wolfe

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _____Almonds for our stuffing_______ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## ryan in louisville

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke turkey for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## doctord1955

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke turkey for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## tk427

*            **  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke anything and everything for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## kandl

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Salmon for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## pc farmer

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
, I plan to smoke _____ham______ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## driedstick

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __snack sticks___ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## jbt1

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _____the complete dinner_______ for Thanksgiving*


----------



## greggb

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a Standing Rib Roast and Stuffing for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## livestrong1313

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ______ham______ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## mfreel

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a 3 bone prime rib for Thanksgiving.”  ...and every day after that, too!*


----------



## mfreel

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a 3 bone prime rib for Thanksgiving.”  ...and every day after that, too!*


----------



## bobc

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke*   the smoke and drink the drink


----------



## imcrazyjen

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _TURKEY_ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## kjw08

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke cashews for Thanksgiving.*


----------



## unionguynw

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke everything for Thanksgiving.*


----------



## big lew bbq

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke the whole meal for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## flyweed

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a Houka for Thanksgiving*....that's after I smoke my 22lb turkey! :)

Dan


----------



## iowa josh83

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a philly cheese fattie for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## draken

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ____ham________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## vikingboy6956

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ____spare ribs________ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## handymanstan

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a fatty for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## so ms smoker

*            **  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __turkey  breast__________ for Thanksgiving.”*

*   Mike*


----------



## shoneyboy

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some Pulled Ham and eggs for Thanksgiving"*


----------



## rhino260

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke all kinds of things for Thanksgiving.


----------



## orlandosmoking

~~“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a fattie for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## rick freitag

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke the whole meal for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## gone4nc

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some nice cheese and pecans for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## coyote1

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a ham for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## oldgrump

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __bologna__________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## sprky

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Turkey, ham, and ABT's for Thanksgiving.*


----------



## thunderdome

*ENTRY for 11/21*

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke pepperjack cheese for Thanksgiving*


----------



## navier

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a capon for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## cherrywood

*       “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __hammond ham for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## mike johnson

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke all my favorite treats for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## terry urton

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __turkey  breast__________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## kantonburg

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a Turkey for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## thunder lite

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __a whole turkey __________ for Thanksgiving.”*

Ron


----------



## isitdoneyet

"LIKE"     “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __Turkey__________ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## stovebolt

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some baked potatoes for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## reents

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __HAM AND BEANS__________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## phxsmoking

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke turkey breast for Thanksgiving*


----------



## charcoal junkie

"If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER contest,I plan to smoke Jadgwurst for Thanksgiving."


----------



## allen

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _____pork loin_______ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## wipf9994

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ________turkey____ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## raven

*     “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke my neighbor for the best smoked turkey for Thanksgiving.” raven*


----------



## bdskelly

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke wings  for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## bohica

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a ham and a turkey for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## backyardboss

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a spatchcocked Turkey for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## JckDanls 07

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke *a Maple Bourbon Ham* for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## bk21

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some jerky for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## fct202

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke cranberry brined turkey and Johnny Trigg Style Ribs for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## davidhef88

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ____anything that will fit in the smoker________ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## kbow

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a brisket for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## navyjeremy

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke 2 turkey's and a cigar for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## bookem

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ____Turkey and a brisket ________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## smokin phil

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke pork butts for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## grizsmoker

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some veggies for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## tr1ple8

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a ham for Thanksgiving!”


----------



## beuregard

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke root vegetables, salmon, and traditional turkey for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## fpmich

~~“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke jerky for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## id2nv2nj2ca

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke whatever the boss (my wife) says for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## mike65

_If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Turkey for Thanksgiving.”_


----------



## johnv656

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _venison fatties__ for Thanksgiving


----------



## bigtrain74

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some A-MAZE-N Atomic Buffalo Turds for Thanksgiving.*


----------



## LanceR

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a turkey for Thanksgiving.*


----------



## bobbygee

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _____wings_______ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## deuce

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _Turkey, Taters and Stuffing_ for Thanksgiving.” LIKE


----------



## diamondmarco

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke sausage  for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## gmc2003

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke cheese  for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## pit of despair

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke potatoe bombs for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## link

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a nice big Turkey so my mother-in-law has less work to do for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## reents

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke HAM AND BEANS for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## little smokey

*  *_*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a*_*  *_*Thanksgiving Fattie consisting of Ground turkey, turkey bacon, and inside Stuffing, cranberry sauce,and pulled smoked turkey for Thanksgiving.”*_


----------



## ryan in louisville

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke turkey for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## clifflb

*            **  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Turkey for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## newbiesmoker

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __a fattie__________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## hickorysmoke

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke with my new MES 30" the first time for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## thferret

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a wild turkey for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## damonh

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Turkey for Thanksgiving.*


----------



## jayskibum

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _____venison_______ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## aeroforce100

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke bratwurst for Thanksgiving


----------



## smokint

~~ “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Lamb and Turkey for Thanksgiving.”

Troy


----------



## ravenclan

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __shrimp and also cold smoke some salmon __________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## dirtsailor2003

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __smoker roasted veggies and sweet potato pie____ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## tk427

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to cold smoke some cheese for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## toesmasher

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __something yummy__________ for Thanksgiving.”*

*BTW who won yesterday?*


----------



## allen

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ___Braats_________ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## themule69

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a Ham for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## kjw08

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a Thanksgiving leftovers fattie for Day after Thanksgiving.*


----------



## daricksta

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke salmon and cheeses as appetizers for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## 911tacoma

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke 3- 12 lb turkeys for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## the smoke break

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I will cook Thanksgiving Dinner for my family. Will also cook some holiday hams for my family and several friends.*


----------



## grizsmoker

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a batch of ABT's for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## tsin

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ______Canadian Bacon W/ Pop's cure______ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## theduke282

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a turkey for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## demosthenes9

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke quite a bit for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## boardpuller

*   **  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ___Anything but turkey_________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## scootermagoo

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _a pack of cigarettes_ for Thanksgiving.”  That would be crazy, I don't smoke cigarettes!*


----------



## smoker21

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a turkey that is going into Pop's brine on Tuesday night!

Oh yeah,  I'll need some more pecan & Pitmaster's choice pellets ))


----------



## tjohnson

*1 Hour 45 Minutes Until The Next Drawing!!*


----------



## hitechredneck

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Mac & Cheese and HAM for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## oregon smoker

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke oysters for the stuffing for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## julliette

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Turkey, and ham for Thanksgiving.*


----------



## smokingohiobutcher

"If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke prime rib, & pork ribs for Thanksgiving."

SOB


----------



## jkc64

Sorry, dont facebook and wont facebook but I do "LIKE" the A-MAZE-N


----------



## truckerbob

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke turkey, prime rib, ham, ABT's and Fatties for Thanksgiving.


----------



## iowa josh83

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Canadian Bacon for Thanksgiving.*


----------



## xsists

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke brisket, ribs and some PP for Thanksgiving.


----------



## jtrainor56

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a Ham for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## mohlrich

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Scotch Eggs for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## jennio11

Congrats to today's winner post #781 @SmokinT!!!  Start posting again now for tomorrow's contest!


----------



## slots

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke breakfast sausage, bacon, a ham and a turkey for my whole family traveling into town to meet my new Baby girl for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## bdskelly

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke  a Ham for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## daveomak

> *“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke TURKEY for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## gambitx

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke TURKEY for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## bttriple

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke TURKEY and stuffed potatoes for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## pc farmer

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
, I plan to smoke _____ham______ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## kjw08

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke sausage for Thanksgiving.*


----------



## addiction

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke turkey for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## bigtrain74

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some A-MAZE-N Atomic Buffalo Turds for Thanksgiving.*


----------



## mds51

If I win the AMAZE-N-PELLET Smoker, then Iam planning on smoking even more good things for Thanksgiving.


----------



## mfreel

If I win the AMAZE-N-PELLET Smoker, then I am planning on *cold *smoking *a whole bunch of cheese*  for Thanksgiving.


----------



## link

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a nice big Turkey so my mother-in-law has less work to do for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## the smoke break

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Christmas Hams, and since I haven't been blessed to use an A-MAZE-N Smoker yet...I may not stop.


----------



## wudy

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ___Turkey_________ for Thanksgiving
ReplyQuote Multi


----------



## gone4nc

If I win the A-Maze-N-pellet smoker contest , I plan to smoke anything that trys to run by the yard for thanksgiving.


----------



## unionguynw

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a ham for Thanksgiving.


----------



## sladerummel

If I win the A-Maze-N-pellet smoker contest , I plan to smoke an Eastern Wild Turkey for thanksgiving.


----------



## bluto

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a compound butter for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## kandl

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-**SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Mac & Cheese for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## greg b

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke the best ham ever for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## draken

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke double smoked ham for Thanksgiving.*


----------



## nicepellicle

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke one of my kidneys after I perform an at home operation to remove it for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## oregon smoker

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke oysters for the stuffing for Thanksgiving*

*thank you,*

*Tom*


----------



## theduke282

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Jalapeño Poppers for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## thunder lite

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke turkey for Thanksgiving*"

Ron


----------



## jtrainor56

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke  a Ham for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## socal duckie

~~“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan on smoking a green bean casserole !!! for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## grizsmoker

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a fresh Hutterite Turkey for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## terry urton

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some veggies for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## driedstick

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ___anything & Everything_ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## shoneyboy

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _a pulled ham and eggs___  for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## johnv656

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __Venison_____ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## so ms smoker

*            **  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _____turkey breast_______ for Thanksgiving.”*

*    Mike*


----------



## mriversinco

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ____________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## countrysmoke

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a slab of pork belly for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## seenred

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke PORK BUTT for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## hambone1950

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _____prime rib_______ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## aokmatt

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a brisket for Thanksgiving.*


----------



## rick freitag

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __turkey breast__________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## carnie

~~“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ____more ABT's________ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## bagbeard

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke any pilgrim i find for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## kawliga

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke beef ribs for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## handymanstan

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke A FATTY  for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## backyardboss

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to Rappahannock River oysters for Thanksgiving.”*

gonna do that anyway, but hey! Winning would be nice too!


----------



## smokeordie

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a turkey for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## saericksonfl

Hello All!

I'm new at this and 

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to Cold Smoke Salmon and One 12 Pound Turkey using Jeff Phillips - Cranberry - Bacon Butter Recipe for Thanksgiving.”*

*Best to you All!*

*Scott*

*PS:  My Practice Chicken using his recipe..*













Chicken.jpg



__ saericksonfl
__ Nov 21, 2013


----------



## saericksonfl

What are smoked eggs?


----------



## saericksonfl

You must of had several glasses of wine before posting this... :)


----------



## eman

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _ a big fattie*

*___  for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## JckDanls 07

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke A Maple Bourbon Ham for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## tjohnson

*Congrats SmokinT!!!*

*Next Drawing Friday at Noon CST*


----------



## oldgrump

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ____A LOT________ for Thanksgiving


----------



## mike johnson

*            **  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some green beens for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## bk21

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Pork butts for Thanksgiving.


----------



## wipf9994

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ___BACON_________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## navier

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke more bacon for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## trikefreak

*  **  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke wild duck and goose for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## woodcutter

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a turkey for Thanksgiving.


----------



## smokin phil

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke stuff**  for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## davidhef88

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __a pecan pie__________ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## coyote1

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a ham for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## socal duckie

If I win the a-maze-pellet-smoker contest, I plan to smoke a nice prime rib for thanksgiving!:grilling_smilie::grilling_smilie:


----------



## cherrywood

*            **  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a partridge in a pear tree for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## hickorysmoke

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke something for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## realbigswede

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ALL my stuff**  FOR Thanksgiving!! **And I mean ALL of it!!!!!”*


----------



## fct202

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke beer can chicken and dove and cream cheese stuffed jalapeños for Thanksgiving.


----------



## kbow

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke butts for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## timmyt509

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke turkey for Thanksgiving*"


----------



## knuckle47

I just bought my A Maze N Pellet Smoker... It's being delivered Friday 11-22,  winning another gives me twice the great flavors !


----------



## bordercollie

~~ “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke something really good____________ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## poisonboy58

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a Standing Rib Roast for Thanksgiving


----------



## sprky

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke turkey, ham, and ABT's for Thanksgiving.*


----------



## themidniteryder

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke for my father-in-law for Thanksgiving.”* Due to age and health reasons, he can no longer cook on the Weber's anymore and rely's on me to get his fix of smoked foods.


----------



## orlandosmoking

~~“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke cheese if it ever gets cool enough for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## toby c

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a breakfast fatty for Thanksgiving.”*

*Toby*


----------



## japanfan

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a turkey and brisket for Thanksgiving.*


----------



## thegoodsmoke

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a turkey for Thanksgiving


----------



## stovebolt

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a ham for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## fpmich

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some cheese for Thanksgiving.


----------



## dirtyd

*"If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a turkey, abts, cheese, and maybe a fatty for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## beuregard

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke  wild turkey and dressing for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## rgacat

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some butter for Thanksgiving.

Ronnie G.


----------



## leah elisheva

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke alligator meat for Thanksgiving.”* Like, Like, Like. (I'm not on Facebook and am thus typing "LIKE"). Cheers! - Leah


----------



## mike65

_"If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Turkey for Thanksgiving"_


----------



## navyjeremy

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke chocolate and trail mix for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## rick freitag

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke the whole meal for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## deuce

LIKE “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _Turkey, Stuffing and taters_ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## rrsteve

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke almonds and jalopenas____________ for Thanksgiving.”*

*Bob*


----------



## confederateknowhow

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke        a  horse       for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## ryan in louisville

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke turkey for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## reents

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __hAM AND BEANS__________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## bobbygee

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ____Wing Dings________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## pit of despair

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke fresh bass for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## clifflb

*            **  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Turkey for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## LanceR

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke  Turkey for Thanksgiving


----------



## yamassmoaker

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a Turkey for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## charcoal junkie

"If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER contest, I plan to smoke potatoes for Thanksgiving."


----------



## little smokey

*  *_*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a*_*  *_*Thanksgiving Fattie consisting of Ground turkey, turkey bacon, and inside Stuffing, cranberry sauce,and pulled smoked turkey for Thanksgiving.”*_


----------



## jbird

*    **  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke stuffed pheasant for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## bluebombersfan

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a huge pork butt for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## allen

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _____Braats_______ for Thanksgiving*


----------



## denton2221

*   “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __a turkey and a ham________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## themule69

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Mac & Cheese and HAM for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## damonh

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Turkey for Thanksgiving.*


----------



## grizsmoker

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ABT's for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## mfreel

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke an 11 pound turkey with a cranberry brine for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## dirtsailor2003

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a free spiral cut ham for Thanksgiving*"


----------



## jayskibum

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ____fresh venison________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## seenred

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a PORK BUTT for Thanksgiving*"


----------



## toesmasher

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __a turkey and maybe some side dishes__________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## smokinbuckeye

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _TURKEY & SOME BUTT_ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## jimf

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to double smoke a ham for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## link

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a nice big Turkey so my mother-in-law has less work to do for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## iowa josh83

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke frog legs for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## greg b

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ham, turkey, cheese and nuts for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## thunder lite

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke turkey and a fatty for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## boardpuller

*            **  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __Anything__________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## tsin

*    “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ______Canadian Bacon using Pop's brine______ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## aeroforce100

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Rabbit for Thanksgiving.*


----------



## daricksta

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke salmon and cheeses as appetizers for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## big lew bbq

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke anything with wings whether it flies or not for Thanksgiving.


----------



## jarjarchef

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ale brined/marinaded turkey for Thanksgiving.


----------



## bubbastump

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _turkey and deer shoulders___ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## diamondmarco

*            **  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke bratwurst for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## scootermagoo

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke 2 turkeys slathered in bacon butter for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## hambone1950

[B“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _TURKEY & SOME BUTT_ for Thanksgiving.”][/B]


----------



## toby c

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke an apple stuffed pork loin for Thanksgiving.”*

Toby


----------



## 911tacoma

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke 3 turkeys for the family for Thanksgiving.”*

*I will be on duty as a Paramedic for 24 hours on Thanksgiving Day so I will be providing the birds for the crews on duty that day to try and have somewhat of a dinner. We are going potluck and we all wont get to sit down together but we are gonna make it the best we can and just filter through and grab a bit and be thankful.....*


----------



## sifumar

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Bread for dressing for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## mschwartz26

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some burnt ends for Thanksgiving.*


----------



## orlandosmoking

~~“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke turkey for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## isitdoneyet

"LIKE" “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __Turkey__________ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## bobrap

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Butts and chicken for Thanksgiving.”*

Thanks!!


----------



## craddock

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke turkey 
for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## kantonburg

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke whatever my mom wants for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## turkey mama

*            **  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Canadian Bacon_& Jerky for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## smokingohiobutcher

"If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a smoker full of smoked meat heaven for Thanksgiving."


----------



## jtrainor56

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to double smoke a ham for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## mfreel

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some pheasant breasts for Thanksgiving.*


----------



## the smoke break

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to double smoke everything I can find to smoke. Dogs watch out! lol”*


----------



## oregon smoker

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some Oysters for the dressing for Thanksgiving.
thanks,*

*Tom*


----------



## phxsmoking

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke turkey breast for Thanksgiving*


----------



## jennio11

CONGRATS to post #908, @little smokey!!!

Start posting again now... only two more Daily Prizes left and then every post will count toward the GRAND PRIZE drawing!!!


----------



## smokin mikey

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke butt's for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## mfreel

*  **  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some bacon for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## gambitx

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke prime rib for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## saericksonfl

That sounds delicious!


----------



## mds51

If I wn the AMAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER contest , I plan to smoke everyday over the holiday for Thanksgiving.


----------



## 911tacoma

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke 2 chubbies for Thanksgiving.” Got to have a lil redneck steak appetizers....*


----------



## slots

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke breakfast sausage, bacon, a ham and a turkey for my whole family traveling into town to meet my new Baby girl for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## kjw08

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some bread for stuffing  for Thanksgiving*


----------



## jayskibum

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ______fresh venison______ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## iowa josh83

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to cold smoke some dry cured bacon for Thanksgiving day breakfast!*


----------



## tjohnson

*CONGRATS little smokey!!!!*


----------



## demosthenes9

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a little bit of everything for Thanksgiving*


----------



## dirtworldmike

I can't enter because I don't know how to do Facebook.


----------



## fishybus

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a rib roast for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## draken

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ___a double smoked ham___ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## mohlrich

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ham for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## slots

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke breakfast sausage, bacon, a ham and a turkey for my whole family traveling into town to meet my new Baby girl for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## driedstick

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ___double smoked ham____ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## johnv656

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some cheese  for Thanksgiving


----------



## shoneyboy

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Pulled Ham and eggs for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## jayj123

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke two butts for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## kandl

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Beer Can Chicken for Thanksgiving.


----------



## backyardboss

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a nice matching pair of pork loins for Thanksgiving.”*

Incidentally, $1.77 # right now at the Kroger!


----------



## thferret

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke it all  for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## julliette

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke  a turkey and a ham for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## doctord1955

~~~~“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke turkey for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## bluto

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke mashed potatoes for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## JckDanls 07

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _____2-12lb turkeys_______ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## JckDanls 07

dirtworldmike said:


> I can't enter because I don't know how to do Facebook.



you don't have to do face book (I don't ether) ...  just PM Todd and tell him....


----------



## orlandosmoking

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ___Turkey_________ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## basevol

*    “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a turkey for Thanksgiving"*


----------



## seenred

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke PORK BUTT for Thanksgiving"*


----------



## mike65

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Cranberry Brined Turkey for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## steven252000

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ______Turkey ______ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## sladerummel

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ___Mac and Cheese______ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## jdh44

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke venison snack sticks after Thanksgiving (I have to work).”


----------



## mass18th

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Bacon Butter basted Turkey for Thanksgiving.


----------



## mriversinco

"If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke whatever my mom wants for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## unionguynw

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke eggs for Thanksgiving.


----------



## kawliga

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke beef ribs for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## oregon smoker

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke oysters for the dressing in memory of my Mom and still doing the kangaroo for thanksgiving*

*thanks,*

*Tom*


----------



## terry urton

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a fresh Hutterite Turkey for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## oldgrump

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _chickens___________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## rabbithutch

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke turkey and a tri tip for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## mike johnson

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke bacon stuffing_ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## dirtyd

*"If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a turkey, abts, cheese, and maybe a fatty for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## cherrywood

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a bunch of chesses____________ for Thanksgiving*


----------



## tjohnson

cherrywood said:


> *“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a bunch of chesses____________ for Thanksgiving*


*AND WE HAVE A "BONUS" WINNER!!!!!*

*Thank You cherrywood for the 1,000th Post!!!*

*Todd*


----------



## dirtyd

TJohnson said:


> *AND WE HAVE A "BONUS" WINNER!!!!!*
> 
> *Thank You cherrywood for the 1,000th Post!!!*
> 
> *Todd*


D'oh! off by one post! I knew I should have grabbed a drink before I posted.


----------



## bk21

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Canadian Bacon for Thanksgiving.


----------



## tjohnson

DirtyD said:


> D'oh! off by one post! I knew I should have grabbed a drink before I posted.


*Now, That's Funny!!!*


----------



## jipnsmoke

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ______everything______ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## wipf9994

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ______turkey______ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## realbigswede

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke A Turkey and my smoked Potatoes mash.*


----------



## smokin phil

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke something for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## robert gordon

IF I WIN IT WILL BE VENISON QUARTER


----------



## grizsmoker

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke stuff for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## handymanstan

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a fatty for Thanksgiving*


----------



## pit of despair

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke duck for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## kitt

*  **  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _____A few fatties ______ for Thanksgiving.*


----------



## rick freitag

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ____TURKEY & HAM________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## bubbonehead

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a turkey, a ham & who knows what else for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## hickorysmoke

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke something for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## bison

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __deviled eggs and pheasant_ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## bordercollie

~~“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __a prime rib__________ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## daveomak

> *“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke hors d'oeuvres for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## smoke king

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a turkey for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## rubrchickenhead

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ______Bearcarver's Salmon______ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## bdskelly

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some stuffed peppers   for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## kbow

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke turkey breast    for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## jarjarchef

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some ale brined/marinaded turkey for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## navyjeremy

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Armadillo Eggs for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## imcrazyjen

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke  Turkey__ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## paula111

*            **  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke salmon for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## coyote1

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a ham for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## ronrude

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke sausage stuffing for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## smoke slinger

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a turkey, double smoked ham and some hotdogs (for a snack) for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## tr1ple8

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a turkey and ham for Thanksgiving


----------



## charcoal junkie

"If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER contest, I plan to smoke Alligator Eggs for Thanksgiving."


----------



## kawliga

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke beef ribs for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## beuregard

Happy ThanksGiving and great smoking and good eats to all. *If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Tofu Turkey lol for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## crazycavy

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke turkey, mac & cheese and corn on the cob.*


----------



## musgrat

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke the best turkey ever for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## demosthenes9

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Babybacks for Thanksgiving*


----------



## stevemax

Don't know exactly how to enter but if I won an A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER I'd smoke everything but my shoes!


----------



## bobbygee

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke wings for Thanksgiving*


----------



## confederateknowhow

*"If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke anything I can fit in my smokers for Thanksgiving."*


----------



## daricksta

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke various cheeses and salmon as appetizers for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## 1finder

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a brisket and turkey for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## clifflb

*            **  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Turkey for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## stevemax

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a turkey. What else for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## jag58ca

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _my first brisket___________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## turkey mama

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some wild rice stuffing for Thanksgiving*


----------



## turkey mama

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke wild rice stuffing_ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## newbiesmoker

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ______a fattie______ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## diamondmarco

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke bratwurst for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## broz

Venison roast,potato,onions,peppers


----------



## broz

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke *venison roast,onions,peppers,and potatos *for Thanksgiving*


----------



## the zil

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a turkey fattie for Thanksgiving


----------



## dirtsailor2003

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Dungeness Crab for Thanksgiving"*


----------



## jddean75

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _____some fresh caught salmon and hopefully venison_______ for Thanksgiving*


----------



## craddock

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a turkey for Thanksgiving


----------



## hambone1950

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _TURKEY , and ham  for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## LanceR

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a turkey for Thanksgiving.*


----------



## timmyt509

*    “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke turkey legs for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## smoking aj

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke bacon for Thanksgiving


----------



## rgacat

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a brisket for Thanksgiving.”

Ronnie G.


----------



## rick freitag

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ham for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## tsin

*          “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ___Canadian bacon using Pop's brine_________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## grizsmoker

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a pork tenderloin for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## tk427

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, it would be a miracle because I never win anything! Then I plan to smoke cheese and armadillo effs for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## themule69

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke venison for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## mriversinco

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke beef ribs for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## flareside92

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke SWEET POTATOES, BRUSSEL SPROUTS and of course TURKEY  for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## sifumar

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ABT's and Moinks for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## shelterit

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ______a ham______ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## id2nv2nj2ca

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke whatever floats our boat for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## thegoodsmoke

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a turkey for Thanksgiving.


----------



## toby c

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a pork butt for Thanksgiving.”

Toby


----------



## denton2221

"If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __a turkey and a ham_______ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## jsk53

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to make the most A-MAZING smoked summer sausage


----------



## JckDanls 07

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _____turkey_______ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## tjohnson

*Today's Drawing is in 54 Minutes!!*


----------



## gone4nc

If I win the A-Maze-N-Pellet-Smoker contest , I plan on smoking a pork loin for thanksgiving.


----------



## smoke king

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke prime rib for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## rickv14623

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke dang near the whole meal for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## tjohnson

*And The Winner Is.....**BDSKELLY!!*

*CONGRATS!!!*

*Todd*


----------



## JckDanls 07

ME


----------



## tjohnson

*Sunday 11/24/13 is the last day of the "Daily Drawing"*

*Monday 11/24/13 is the drawing for the "Grand Prize"!!!*

*GRAND PRIZE*

A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER

2# Bag of Oak, Cherry, Maple and Hickory Pellets

Propane Pencil Torch

Table Top Tumbler

Maverick ET-732 Thermometer

5’ of 18” QMATZ

     Retail Value = $253.67


----------



## phxsmoking

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke turkey breast for Thanksgiving.*


----------



## grizsmoker

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a turkey for Thanksgiving.


----------



## titogu

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke my first turkey for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## oregon smoker

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke oysters for the dressing in memory of my Mom and still doing the kangaroo for thanksgiving*

*thanks,*

*Tom*


----------



## bdskelly

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke  more than I originally  planned for Thanksgiving.”*

*Because  I WON and Todd is sending me a tube smoker!!!!! *

*Thanks buddy!*

*B*


----------



## allen

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _____Cheese_______ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## bk21

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke venison for Thanksgiving.


----------



## hickorysmoke

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a turkey and a ham Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## jtucker

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ribs & wings for Thanksgiving.”*

*Fingers Crossed*

*Jeff-*


----------



## pc farmer

c farmer said:


> *“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I plan to smoke _____ham______ for Thanksgiving.”*
> 
> *I am in.   Thanks*


----------



## mike johnson

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke EVERYTHING MY WIFE LETS ME   ;)    for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## backyardboss

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke pecans and almonds for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## wipf9994

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _______bacon_____ for Thanksgiving.*


----------



## link

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a nice big Turkey so my mother-in-law has less work to do for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## mfreel

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some cornbread stuffing for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## jarjarchef

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some ale marinaded/brined turkey for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## denton2221

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to   a ham and a turkey_______ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## tr1ple8

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke prime rib for Thanksgiving.


----------



## cherrywood

*            **  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke prime rib for thanksgiving.”*


----------



## doctord1955

~~“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __ham__________ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## gambitx

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke prime rib for thanksgiving.”*


----------



## thferret

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke everything I can for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## sprky

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke turkey, ham, and ABT's for Thanksgiving.*


----------



## jbt1

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke something dead for Thanksgiving*


----------



## kenster56

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Turkey And Ham for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## navier

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke butts for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## dirtyd

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a turkey, a fatty, and some cheese for Thanksgiving.*


----------



## bison

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ______deviled eggs and pheasant______ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## julliette

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ___Turkey_________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## gimmeharmony

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ham and turkey for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## shoneyboy

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a pulled ham and smoke some eggs for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## smoke slinger

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a turkey, ham and some hot dogs (for a snack) for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## charcoal junkie

"If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER contest, I plan to smoke pork shots for Thanksgiving."


----------



## kawliga

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke beef ribs for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## java

*     **  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __a goose breast if i am lucky__________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## beuregard

Special Thanks to JenniO11 and of course Todd with A-Maze-N-Products. just received my pellet smoker, with 2 #s oak pellets and Q-Matz, already have 5 #'s Coho salmon brined, in fridge forming pellicle, will be smoking them Sunday (for Packer/Minnesota game) with pellet smoker on Q-Matz , with hickory and apple.

WooHOO!!  Beuregard

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke and keep smoking until the good lord takes me north for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## oldgrump

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ____ribs________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## integritybbq

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke bacon for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## daveomak

> *If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _TURKEY_ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## navyjeremy

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ABT's **for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## kantonburg

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke LOTS OF TURKEY for Thanksgiving"*


----------



## imcrazyjen

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke apples for Thanksgiving*


----------



## greggb

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Standing Rib Roast and stuffing for Thanksgiving*


----------



## deuce

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Venison Backstrap for Thanksgiving.” LIKE


----------



## addiction

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke turkey for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## adawg

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke prime rib for Thanksgiving.*


----------



## orlandosmoking

~~“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke several fatties for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## isitdoneyet

"LIKE" “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __Turkey__________ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## jddean75

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _____Salmon_______ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## rrsteve

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke      some pepperoni     for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## wiredig

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ______Turkey and cheese______ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## fpmich

~~“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke up the neighborhood for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## emily

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Mac n cheese for Thanksgiving

Thanks!!


----------



## leah elisheva

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a LUSCIOUS RABBIT, IN MY SPECIAL SAUCE for Thanksgiving.”* (I'm not a Facebookian, but shall type the word "LIKE" if that helps)? Cheers! - Leah


----------



## stovebolt

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke turkey for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## rrsteve

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _eggs_ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## bobbygee

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke  something tasty for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## h22lude

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a whole turkey for Thanksgiving.*


----------



## broz

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke* venison roast,onions,peppers,and potato's *for Thanksgiving*


----------



## tjohnson

*Last "Daily Drawing" at Noon CST Today*

*"Grand Prize Drawing" at Noon CST Monday*


----------



## kandl

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Scarbelly Turkey Breast for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## 1finder

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Butter, Salt & Cream cheese before our meats for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## davidhef88

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _cranberry sauce___________ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## clifflb

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke turkey for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## navier

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke PORK BUTT for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## stevemax

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke turkey lurkey for Thanksgiving.”

Suppose I won't win cause mine won't paste in yellow!!??


----------



## mriversinco

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke  a turkey for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## pc farmer

c farmer said:


> *“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I plan to smoke _____ham______ for Thanksgiving.”*
> 
> *I am in.   Thanks*


----------



## aeroforce100

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _something I have never considered smoking before for Thanksgiving*

*”*


----------



## JckDanls 07

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Maple Bourbon Ham for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## toesmasher

*            **  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __a turkey __________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## 911tacoma

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke 3 dozen deviled eggs for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## pit of despair

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke duck for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## thferret

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke oysters fr stuffing for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## justcuzz

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _a turkey and a ham_ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## jag58ca

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some coconut for Thanksgiving.”*

I was reading  a recipe on line.why not?lol


----------



## dirtworldmike

I  Like, I Like. I Like, I like.  Did I win???


----------



## hambone1950

[“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke  a ham and a turkey_ for ThanksgivingI][/I]


----------



## wiredig

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _____Turkey _______ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## tsin

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ___A huge Turkey_________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## slots

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke breakfast sausage, bacon, a ham and a turkey for my whole family traveling into town to meet my new Baby girl for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## chillwill007

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _pork shoulder for Thanksgiving.”


And I don't have facebook to like u guys


----------



## mike65

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Cranberry Brined Turkey for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## deuce

LIKE  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Turkey Breast, Taters, Venison Backstrap, and Stuffing for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## themule69

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke  a duck for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## toby c

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke reverse seared Ribeyes for Thanksgiving.”

Toby


----------



## draken

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _____ham_______ for Thanksgiving


----------



## seenred

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke pork butt for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## yamassmoaker

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a brined Turkey for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## ogre

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke  turkey for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## sifumar

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ..popcorn..for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## dirtsailor2003

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke buck board bacon for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## diamondmarco

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke bratwurst for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## timmyt509

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke salmon for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## craddock

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke turkey for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## daricksta

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke salmon and various cheeses as appetizers for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## markyque

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a turkey and a ham for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## gone4nc

If I win the A-Maze-N-Pellet-Smoker contest , I plan on smoking cheese nuts turkey and pork loin for thanksgiving


----------



## rick freitag

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ham for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## so ms smoker

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _____turkey breast_______ for Thanksgiving.”

   Mike


----------



## tjohnson

*Last Daily Drawing is in 15 Minutes*

*DON'T MISS IT!!!*


----------



## jennio11

Our last daily winner is... @c farmer!!!!  Congratulations!!!

Don't forget to enter again... EVERY entry will count towards the GRAND PRIZE!!!


----------



## phxsmoking

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke turkey breast for Thanksgiving.*


----------



## gambitx

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke prime rib for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## shoneyboy

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a pulled ham and smoke some eggs for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## doctord1955

~~“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ham____________ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## bdskelly

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Mac and Cheese  for Thanksgiving."


----------



## jddean75

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke everything I can for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## kbow

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke turkey  for Thanksgiving.*


----------



## japanfan

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some pork for Thanksgiving


----------



## driedstick

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __double smoked ham__________ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## rabbithutch

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke using the ANMPS and some of Todd's amazing pellets to smoke a pork loin and a tri tip for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## boardpuller

*            **  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _anything___________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## oldgrump

*            **  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _____sausages_______ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## daveomak

*          ** “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _TURKEY_ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## asfastasitgets

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ___three turkeys, there won't be room for anything else on the smoker____ for Thanksgiving.*

Just noticed the part about 'Like' on FB. Done, Shawn Roberts. Guess you can't win if you don't follow all the rules. lol :D


----------



## res18cue

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a turkey for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## wipf9994

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ______bacon______ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## wolfman1955

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to slow smoke a cheese ball for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## julliette

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _TURKEY_ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## altoonasmoke

*      “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __pork butt__________ for Thanksgiving*


----------



## stovebolt

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a turkey for Thanksgiving"*


----------



## bdawg

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a turkey and a whole bunch of cheeses for Thanksgiving"*


----------



## kjw08

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some sausage for Thanksgiving*


----------



## grizsmoker

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a turkey for Thanksgiving"


----------



## imcrazyjen

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Turkey for Thanksgiving.*


----------



## jarjarchef

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ale brined/marinaded turkey for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## bearbrew

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a turducken for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## gballison

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke cheese for Thanksgiving.*


----------



## rgacat

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to slow smoke a Ham for Thanksgiving.”

Ronnie G.


----------



## julliette

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Turkey for Thanksgiving*


----------



## pc farmer

c farmer said:


> *“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I plan to smoke _____ham______ for Thanksgiving.”*
> 
> *I am in.   Thanks*


----------



## hickorysmoke

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke turkey for Thanksgiving.*


----------



## stevemax

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke turkey turkey for Thanksgiving


----------



## clifflb

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke turkey for Thanksgiving*


----------



## jayskibum

*    “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ____fresh venison**________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## cherrywood

*            **  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke 2 tame ducks for Thanksgiving*


----------



## big biscuit

~~If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke turkey for Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## diggingdogfarm

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke stuffing  for Thanksgiving.” :biggrin:


----------



## orlandosmoking

~~“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a fattie and turkey for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## JckDanls 07

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke NUT'N for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## drifterdon

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __TURKEY____ for Thanksgiving.”*

*But, I am **alyways*


----------



## handymanstan

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a Fatty for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## msradell

~~“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _fresh ham  for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## tr1ple8

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan smoke turkey and ham for Thanksgiving!


----------



## ldrus

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan smoke salmon for Thanksgiving!


----------



## link

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a nice big Turkey so my mother-in-law has less work to do for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## seenred

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Pork Butt for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## rickv14623

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke everything I can for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## kantonburg

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Standing Rib Roast and stuffing for Thanksgiving*


----------



## mike johnson

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke all the stuffing for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## dirtyd

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a turkey, a fatty, and some cheese for Thanksgiving.*


----------



## spork

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __Duck__________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## woodcutter

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a turkey for Thanksgiving.


----------



## 12ring

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some mutten for Thanksgiving.” You would have to be from the Navajo nation area to get that one.


----------



## fct202

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Ham and Turkey for Thanksgiving.


----------



## charcoal junkie

"If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER contest, I plan to smoke a turkey for Thanksgiving."


----------



## coyote1

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a ham for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## bk21

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _TURKEY_ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## hyyal

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ____Turkey!________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## thferret

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke everything I can for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## davidhef88

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _something for the whole neighborhood for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## java

*           **  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _some quail if i win!! ___________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## 911tacoma

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke 3 turkeys the night prior, 2 chubbies and 2 dozen deviled eggs if I win!!  for Thanksgiving.” Then during dinner and during the Tryptophan post meal nap I will be smoking a mess of cheese.*


----------



## smoking aj

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a wonderful turkey for Thanksgiving


----------



## tjohnson

*Congrats c farmer!!!*

*Next Drawing is for the "GRAND PRIZE"*

*11/25/13 at 12:00 Noon CST*













GrandPrize.jpg



__ jennio11
__ Nov 15, 2013






*1 GRAND PRIZE*

A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER

2# Bag of Oak, Cherry, Maple and Hickory Pellets

Propane Pencil Torch

Table Top Tumbler

Maverick ET-732 Thermometer

5’ of 18” QMATZ

     Retail Value = $253.67


----------



## diana

*  **  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke_a couple of pork tenderloins and some chicken thighs*

*  for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## isitdoneyet

"LIKE" “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __Turkey__________ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## madpayas0

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke 2lbs of cheddar for Thanksgiving


----------



## phxsmoking

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke turkey breast for Thanksgiving*


----------



## steven252000

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ______Turkey x2______ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## bohica

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I'd like to smoke everything I can for Thanksgiving except for the partridge in a pear tree .  I'll save him for Christmas.”*


----------



## ldrus

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke fish for Thanksgiving


----------



## justcuzz

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __a turkey and a double smoke ham__ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## bookem

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to turkey and ham for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## grizsmoker

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a turkey for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## dlvmac

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a large prime rib roast for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## orlandosmoking

~~“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a turkey for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## chillwill007

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _pork shoulder for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## draken

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ___ham_________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## bordercollie

~~“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __prime rib__________ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## paula111

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke salmon for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## knuckle47

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ______a big demonstration meal to teach my son and son-in-law the art and science of this great cooking method___ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## fpmich

~~ “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _____jerky_______ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## stovebolt

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ham for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## realbigswede

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a ham and a turkey  for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## navyjeremy

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke potatoes for the mashed potatoes or Thanksgiving*


----------



## bobbygee

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke tasty goodness for Thanksgiving*


----------



## deuce

"LIKE" “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _Turkey and Ham_ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## rick freitag

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ham for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## rrsteve

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke*  cheese and almonds *for Thanksgiving*


----------



## tjohnson

*"GRAND PRIZE DRAWING" at 12:00(Noon) CST Today!**!!!*


----------



## mattm6510

"LIKE" “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __Turkey__________ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## pit of despair

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke cheese for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## thunder lite

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke turkey for Thanksgiving*


----------



## ogre

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke butter____________ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## slots

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke breakfast sausage, bacon, a ham and a turkey for my whole family traveling into town to meet my new Baby girl for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## jbird

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke*  a lamb *for Thanksgiving"*


----------



## pc farmer

c farmer said:


> *“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I plan to smoke _____ham______ for Thanksgiving.”*
> 
> *I am in.   Thanks*


----------



## hambone1950

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ____________ for Thanksgiving.”
A big ol turkey !

:grilling_smilie::sausage::grilling_smilie::sausage::grilling_smilie::sausage:


----------



## damonh

*  If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke turkey for Thanksgiving.*


----------



## smokingohiobutcher

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a Prime Rib for Thanksgiving!!!

Yummm.  Hope I win. It will be a total surprise to me because my wife made this entry!!!


----------



## bobc

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __ribs for apps__________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## aeroforce100

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke **something that i haven't mentioned yet **for Thanksgiving.*


----------



## mfreel

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke just about everything with the grand prize stuff I win for Thanksgiving.*


----------



## thferret

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke IT ALL for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## grizsmoker

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke turkey for Thanksgiving.


----------



## kingt36

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke TURKEY for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## dirtsailor2003

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ______lingcod tacos!______ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## rickv14623

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke IT ALL for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## kjw08

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some potatoes for Thanksgiving*


----------



## gmc2003

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some Cheese for Thanksgiving*

chris


----------



## iowa josh83

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to cold smoke bacon for Thanksgiving breakfast!”*


----------



## jarjarchef

My wife and I have a deal. She shops all day on Black Friday, and I make whatever she wants for late lunch / early dinner. This way she has a good time shopping and spending money and I don't have to deal with all of the idiots that come out for sales. So it is a win for her and me!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ribs, pulled pork, beans and creamy mac and cheese for the day AFTER Thanksgiving!! Still doing my ale marinaded/brined turkey breast for Thanksgiving!*


----------



## kantonburg

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Ham for Thanksgiving.


----------



## diamondmarco

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke brisket for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## azbohunter

*            **  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Salmon that I caught while vacationing in Oregon this last summer*













25salmon.jpg



__ azbohunter
__ Nov 25, 2013






*for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## so ms smoker

*            **  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _____turkey breast_______ for Thanksgiving.”*

*    Mike*


----------



## scootermagoo

*  If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke turkey for Thanksgiving.*


----------



## sladerummel

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Turkey for Thanksgiving


----------



## jayj123

*  If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke with the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER for Thanksgiving.*


----------



## tsin

*         “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ____Salmon________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## trikefreak

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I'll smoke salmon, bacon, seafood, and anything else I can come up with for Thanksgiving!


----------



## emily

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ribs for Thanksgiving.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## backyardboss

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke lobsters! for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## whtplainssmoker

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke the Red-Neck Crown Roast (Baby-Back Ribs wrapped around a Pork Loin) for Thanksgiving.


----------



## jtrainor56

*  If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ham & brussel sprouts for Thanksgiving.*


----------



## demosthenes9

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke armadillo for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## daricksta

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke salmon and various cheeses as appetizers for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## allen

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _______cheese
_____ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## bdawg

*  If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a turkey and various cheeses as appetizers for Thanksgiving.*


----------



## mds51

If i win the AMAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER contest , I plan to smoke a big batch of Canadian Bacon that has been curing in my refidgerator for Thanksgiving.
mds51


----------



## driedstick

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __double smoked ham__________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## kandl

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke more scarbelly style turkey breast**  for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## denton2221

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ___Turkey_________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## newbiesmoker

*  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ___A Turkey_________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## julliette

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ____Turkey!________ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## big lew bbq

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a great thanks giving meal to remember and honor  all those who have served for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## toby c

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a prime rib roast for Thanksgiving.”*

*Toby*


----------



## timmyt509

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a big juicy turkey for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## sifumar

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke sweet potatoes for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## gone4nc

If I win the A-Maze-N-Pellet-Smoker contest , I plan to smoke turkeys for family and friends for thanksgiving.


----------



## oregon smoker

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke still doing oysters for the stuffing for Thanksgiving.”

Tom


----------



## bluebombersfan

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a ham for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## boardpuller

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __Something__________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## Dutch

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a ham and a turkey for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## tjohnson

*GRAND PRIZE DRAWING in 40 MINUTES!!!!*


----------



## leah elisheva

*  **  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke A Rabbit for Thanksgiving.”* LIKE (I'm not on Facebook but am typing the word "LIKE" thus, here). Cheers! - Leah


----------



## porkrinds

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke two turkeys for Thanksgiving.*


----------



## ryan in louisville

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke turkey for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## jimf

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Ribs for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## tjohnson

*GRAND PRIZE DRAWING in 10 MINUTES!!!!*


----------



## draken

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ___turkey__ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## jennio11

We have our *grand prize winner*!  As chosen randomly with random.org, congratulations to...













ScreenShot2013-11-25at10.01.07AM.png



__ jennio11
__ Nov 25, 2013






post #166!   @Rick Freitag

Congrats!  You won:

*1 GRAND PRIZE*

A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER

2# Bag of Oak, Cherry, Maple and Hickory Pellets

Propane Pencil Torch

Table Top Tumbler

Maverick ET-732 Thermometer

5’ of 18” QMATZ

    Retail Value = $253.67

Thanks to everyone who entered!  Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## tjohnson

*CONGRATS RICK!!!*


----------



## frosty

Congratulaions!!  What a bonanza!


----------



## pc farmer

Thanks for the awesome contest Todd.


----------



## brad455

*            **  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke prime rib for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## redwood carlos

Thanks for doing this Todd. Hope it returns much more business.


----------



## tjohnson

I want to say _*"Thank You"*_ to Everyone who participated in the contest!!!

The response far exceeded my expectations!!

Todd


----------



## jarjarchef

Todd thank you for your continued support of the site and the members!

For all of you that have won either the daily or grand prize, congratulations! If you have used one of the products you know what you got was top notch. For those of you that have not, get ready for your world of opportunities to really open up. I have been blessed to have received an AMNPS and 6" AMNTS through various contest wins and I truely love them.

Congratulations and happy smokin!

Jeramy


----------



## themule69

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke pork butt for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## mfreel

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke potatoes for mashing for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## addiction

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke turkey for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## slots

Hi Todd,

  Thanks for the contest..  Any chance of a consolation prize for those of us that didnt win?  Free shipping maybe?  :sausage:

Had to ask..

Thanks Again


----------



## nicepellicle

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke my own ass since I know it would be so delicous for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## oregon smoker

I just want to say A Big Thank you to Todd (for his support and generosity)  and Jeff (for you dedication to all things smoking). Jeff with out your help and all your sponsor help we all would not have this wonderful neighborhood to hang out. To All have a Great Safe Holiday Season with family and friends, sharing all the smoked goodies goes with out saying. congratulations to all that won thruout this and by the way i am still doing the Oysters just with my dust version.

thank you to all!!

Have Happy Holidays!

tom


----------



## daveomak

Thanks for supporting the forum with another great contest.......   

Dave


----------



## diana

*  If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke  lots of cheese, some mixed nuts, and some salt  for Thanksgiving!!!*


----------



## isitdoneyet

Thanks for the contest. It was interesting to see what all were going to smoke for Thanksgiving.

I am still going to smoke a turkey.

Love this site.


----------



## driedstick

Thanks Todd, for the great contest. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I'm sorry it is over thou LOL


----------



## 911tacoma

Great contest Todd, I have to say just reading all the other post has broaden my smoking aspirations.. hopefully other Vendors will jump in with something.....


----------



## oldgrump

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ______EVERYTHING______ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## lons5

*  **  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _____turkey_______ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## tjohnson

*"FREE SHIPPING" *On Orders of $29.99 and Above

Coupon Code = *SMFSHIPFREE*

Good Thru 11/27/13


----------



## 911tacoma

Order placed...thank you


----------



## rick freitag

I WIN!!!!













surprised-baby.jpg



__ rick freitag
__ Nov 25, 2013


----------



## cherrywood

*            **  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a pizza for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## seenred

Congrats to all the winners!  You're getting some great products!  And a big thanks to Todd...for being such a great support of these forums, and for fine products and great customer service.  This was a very cool and fun contest!

Red


----------



## heatherz818

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke turkey or ham for Thanksgiving*


----------



## kantonburg

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to cold smoke cheese for Thanksgiving*


----------



## sifumar

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to cold smoke bacon for T-day breakfast!”


----------



## rgacat

Thanks Todd for the great contest. You are A-MAZE-ING as you smokers,

Ronnie G.


----------



## bamaboy

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __Bacon__________ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## michigander2

Order placed!  Thanks for the free shipping!


----------



## kawliga

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke beef ribs for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## wipf9994

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _____turkey_______ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## bmudd14474

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Ham and Turkey for Thanksgiving.”

Even if I don't win ill use the A-Maze-N- Pellet Smoker because it is such a great device.


----------



## bookem

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _____turkey_and ham______ for Thanksgiving.”*   Thanks for sponsoring the contest Todd!


----------



## 68sting

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ______turkey______ for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## demosthenes9

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a turkey for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## arkiebiker

*  **  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke AMAZIN RIBS for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## kel krause

I smoke the entire meal including a desert


----------



## pagrammie

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke a big pan of stuffing with/under my turkey for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## rrsteve

Thanks Todd for the great contest it was a lot of fun. You really are The A-maze-n Man.

Bob


----------



## livestrong1313

*    “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ________HAM____ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## talan64

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke turkey with stuffing on the side, for Thanksgiving.*


----------



## mikdedyer74

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke cheese, devil eggs, and steaks for Thanksgiving.” :yahoo:
:sausage::grilling_smilie:


----------



## mfreel

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke some taters for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## craddock

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke venison snack sticks for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## azbohunter

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke salmon for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## GaryHibbert

*  **  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __a ham__________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## demosthenes9

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke all sorts of stuff for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## miamited

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke turkey breast for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## diamondmarco

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke brisket for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## beuregard

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke  a cranberry brined  Turkey for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## jtrainor56

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke __a ham__________ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## daricksta

~~“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke salmon and various cheeses as appetizers for Thanksgiving.”


----------



## smoker21

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I almost forgot to smoke some nuts


----------



## ozzy2

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ______A 8.5lb turkey______ for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## unionguynw

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke Turkey, Ham, and Eggs for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## nw nm smoker

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke _goose this year and lots more each year for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## shoneyboy

I like to Thank Todd for the contest and for all the prizes.:77:... It was a great contest, Thanks for allowing me to be apart of it :yahoo:........ShoneyBoy


----------



## kerwing

*  **  “If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke fresh Chesapeake oysters for Thanksgiving.*


----------



## azbohunter

Congratulations to Rick Freitag and thanks to Todd for sponsoring a fun contest!

But because I didn't win I had to order this stuff today!

But, I got free shipping 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	










A-MAZE-N-PACKAGE #3 





Included in A-MAZE-N-PACKAGE #3:

A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER
2 lbs. each of the following A-MAZE-N-PELLET flavors:  Hickory, Maple, Cherry, Oak
Propane Torch
  


----------



## paula111

*If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke bratwurst for Thanksgiving.”*


----------



## pc farmer

The contest is OVER.

Thanks Todd.


----------



## pipinchaz

“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest I plan on smoking_some cheese and a nice breakfast Fatty _ for Thanksgiving"


----------



## mike johnson

Who was the Grand Prize Winner?


----------



## pc farmer

JenniO11 said:


> We have our *grand prize winner*!  As chosen randomly with random.org, congratulations to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScreenShot2013-11-25at10.01.07AM.png
> 
> 
> 
> __ jennio11
> __ Nov 25, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> post #166!   @Rick Freitag
> 
> Congrats!  You won:
> 
> *1 GRAND PRIZE*
> 
> A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER
> 
> 2# Bag of Oak, Cherry, Maple and Hickory Pellets
> 
> Propane Pencil Torch
> 
> Table Top Tumbler
> 
> Maverick ET-732 Thermometer
> 
> 5’ of 18” QMATZ
> 
> Retail Value = $253.67
> 
> Thanks to everyone who entered!  Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## pc farmer

TJohnson said:


> *CONGRATS RICK!!!*


----------



## ercookin

If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke ramen noodles for Thanksgiving!


----------



## dirtsailor2003

I asked the OP to close this thread,  as most posting don't know the contest is over.


----------



## pc farmer

Thanks.  I thought I was the only one that knew it was over.


----------



## daricksta

*Oops. Just read who the grand prize winner was. It was the wrong Rick...*


----------



## jeepsteve92xj

*“If I win the A-MAZE-N-PELLET-SMOKER Contest, I plan to smoke **EVERYTHING** for Thanksgiving.”*

Aww, its over just when I get started.


----------



## gary e rowe

If I win a maize-n-pellet smoker I plan to smoke deer and fish for thanksgiving


----------



## asfastasitgets

If I won the grand prize, do not dally.

Hasten, to yonder orphans in the alley.

Seriously...HAPPY THANKSGIVING!!! :D

I requiesce. :)


----------

